# Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?



## empty (23. August 2010)

*Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Okey Hi erstmal.

Dies soll ein Thread werden der mein chemisches Wissen befriedigt. Ich möchte gerne hier möglichst wissenschaftliche Antworten. Ich will nicht unhöflich sein aber wer knapp weiss was NaCl ist aber nichts mit dem Wort Löslichkeitsprodukt anfangen kann wird hier wohl nicht viel ausrichten können. Ich bin sehr gespannt was hier zusammen kommt und frag mich ob mir einer die Fragen die ich habe beantworten kann.

Durchfluss und Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten intressieren hier nicht, es wurde hier im Forum schon genug diskutiert (->Reynoldszahl, turbulente Strömung etc.)

Es geht mir hier vor allem um die sogenannte Korrosion des Kupfers.

Ich versuche mal meine Fragen geordnet darzustellen. Ich werde mich hier nur auf die reinen Kupfer-Kreisläufe beziehen, da ich mich schon in anderen Threads verannt habe und mit Al-Cu-Kreisläufe argumentiert habe. Was sich aber als veraltet dargestellt hat.

Die erste Frage ist: Was ist mit Anlaufen des Kupfers gemeint, ist die CuO-Schicht gemeint? Grünspan kann es nicht sein, das wäre Kupferacetat. 

Die zweite ist: Warum sind Wasserzusätze basisch? 

Das macht für mich nur sehr bedingt Sinn. 

    //H2(g) ->2H+ +2e (pH=0) | 0.00 V
//H2(g) + 2 OH- -> 2 H2O +2e | -0.828 V
//Cu -> Cu2+ +2e | 0.337 V
//-----------------------------------------
//Gibt ca. 0.337-(-0.828)=1.165V wobei eben Cu(0) entsteht, im Sauren.
   // Das Gleichungssystem ist falsch

oder ist es diese Hier:

2 H2O -> O2(g) + 4 H+ +4e | 1.229 V
Cu -> Cu2+ +2e | 0.337 V
-----------------------------------------
Gibt ca. 1.229-(0.337)=0.892 wobei eben Cu(2+)-Ionen entstehen, im Sauren.

4 OH- -> O2(g) + 2 H2O +4e | 0.401 V
Cu -> Cu2+ +2e | 0.337 V
-----------------------------------------
Gibt ca. 0.401-0.337=0.064V wobei Cu(2+) Ionen entstehen im Basischen

H2O -> 0.5O2(g) + 2 H+ (pH=7) +2e | 0.820 V
Cu -> Cu2+ +2e | 0.337 V
-----------------------------------------
Gibt ca. 0.820-0.337=0.483 wobei Cu(2+) Ionen entstehen im Basischen

Egal wie ich es anschaue das geringste Potenzial entsteht im Basischen soviel ist klar, aber Potenzial alleine bzw. seine Grösse sagt nichts über die Tatsächliche Raktionsgeschwindigkeit aus. Welche ist zu wählen. Wenn die erste Formel stimmt (was ich nicht glaube) dann wäre das, das beste denn so würde der Kupfer des Kühlers nicht abgebaut.

Weiter frage ich mich warum man nicht mehr mit Aluminium baut, da Al(OH)4- gut Wasserlöslich ist und bei der Oxidation von Aluminium, im Alukühler Kupfer entsteht. Was ist ist der Gag dahinter?

Die dritte Frage ist: Warum wirkt der Korrosionsschutz als reversibler Protonenspeicher? Wo ist der Sinn?
Warum benutzt man keine Opferanode?

Möglicherweise könnte ich die Fragen selbst beantworten aber ich stehe nun schon seit längerem auf dem Schlauch und da ich noch in der letzten Prüfungen stehe auch nicht viel Hirnschmalz mehr übrig.

Edith: Die Erste Gleichung tritt nicht ein! Darum steich ich die mal raus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Hmmm - myKleingeld:

- "anlaufen": Hängt stark von den chemischen Bedingungen ab, der Laie macht für gewöhnlich keinen Unterschied. Der Optimalfall dürfte "echte" Patina sein, afaik wäre das Kupfercarbonat (*kein Bock durchzurechnen, welche Zahl wohinmuss*). Gibt aber afaik auch grünliche Cu-Verbindungen auf Schwefelbasis (und sogar mit Stickstoff?). Da eine Wakü nicht unbedingt chemisch rein ist...

- Spannungsreihe: Die Details möchte ich mir jetzt nicht erarbeiten, aber prinzipiell interessiert nicht Cu selbst, sondern eben -Carbonat oder -Oxid und vor allem: Alluminium. Niemand hat gezielt Zusätze für Cu-only-Kreisläufe entwickelt. Afaik wirken die Oxidschichten sowieso als Passivierung, wenn man nicht gerade mit sehr saurem Wasser anfängt, geht nicht nenneswert was in Lösung. Probleme sind nur Biobefall und der fehlende Glanz. Aber PC-Wasserkühlungen stehen nicht oben auf der Prioritätenliste der Chemiekonzerne und z.B. Autokühlungen werden regelmäßig abgekocht und die Optik ist egal.
Was aber zählt: Die Korrosion von Aluminium zu verhindern. Da gab es schlichtweg Fälle (vor allem im sauren Milieu), bei dem Aluminium Teile in einem gemischten Kreislauf durchkorrodiert sind. Da müsste das basische schon für sich eine Schutzwirkung darstellen - denn afaik ist Aluminiumoxid im basischen stabil.

- zur Frage, wo Material verschwindet und wo es endet, habe ich bekanntermaßen nur Praxiserfahrungen, die sich nicht mit deiner Theorie decken. Ein weiterer Grund für den Verzicht auf Alu dürften aber auch Wärmeleitung im Falle von Kühlern und ggf. die Verarbeitung im Falle von Radiatoren sein. Afaik lässt sich Alu deutlich schlechter löten.

- Operanoden bringen gleich eine ganze Reihe von Problemen mit sich:
a) die Wakü wird zum Gesamtsystem, die meisten Wakühersteller haben aber anfangs nur Einzelkomponenten hergestellt
b) die Anode braucht ihren Platz -> zusätzliche Komponenten
c) die elektrische Verbindung zwischen allen Metallkomponenten muss afaik sichergestellt werden (wieder mehr Aufwand)
d) die Leute mögen keine Verschleißteile in ihrer Kühlung
e) Schäden am Kühler sind fast der kleinere Teil der Korrosionproblematik. Ganz wichtig ist heutzutage Partikelbildung/Kühlerverstopfung. Das funktioniert mit Opferkathodenmaterial genauso gut.


----------



## VJoe2max (24. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Ich bin kein Chemiker, aber ich denke ich kann zur Beantwortung deiner Fragen dennoch ein wenig beitragen:

zu 1.): 
Ja, es ist die CuO-Schicht gemeint. Ob das nun CuO oder CuO2 ist kann ich nicht sagen - auf jeden Fall ist nicht Kupferacetat gemeint . 

zu 2a.):
Ob deine Berechnungen stimmen und ob der Ansatz richtig ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber der Grund dafür, das Wasserzusätze nicht sauer sein sollten ist schon der, dass die Reaktion verlangsamt wird bzw. wegen der stabilen Passivierung gar nicht eintritt. In basischen Lösungen sind keine freien H+ vorhanden, die die Passivierung ständig aufbrechen würden. Im neutralen oder schwach basischen Bereich bleibt die Passivierung stabil und würde ohne Korrosionsinhibitoren sogar dicker, da Sauerstoff angeboten wird. 
Saure Medien lösen hingegen die Passivierung ständig auf und legen das blanke Metall frei. Dieses wird dann klassisch unter Wasserstoffentwicklung geätzt. Nichts anders macht man sich ja bei allen Ätzmitteln für Kupfer zu nutze (z.B. bei Eisen(III)-Chlorid, Natriumpersulfat) .

Zu 2b.)
Du hast es teilweise selbst schon beantwortet: Die Aluminiumverbindung die entsteht ist gut wasserlöslich und bleibt auch gelöst oder reagiert mit Wasserzusätzen etc. 
Das Korrosionspotential zwischen Alu und Kupfer in Wasser ist, wie wir wissen, recht hoch aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Position in der Spannungsreihe. Auf der Anodenseite wird dadurch die Alumiumoberfläche ständig angegriffen und aufgelöst. 
Auf der Kathodenseite geht aber bei neutralem oder basischem Medium kein Kupfer in Lösung, welches sich niederschlagen könnte (wobei das so oder so nicht passieren kann, weil die Alu-Oberfläche ständig in aufgelöst wird). In neutralem oder basischem Medium passiert nämlich nicht die gleiche Kathodenreaktion wie in saurem Medium - es werden keine Kupferionen frei: siehe Korrosionselement
Aus diesem Grund schlägt sich kein Kupfer auf der Aluseite nieder. 
Wollte man dies erreichen müsste man bei neutralem Medium auf die galvanische Zelle aktiv Saft drauf geben, damit  Kupfer in Lösung geht (aufgrund der Autoprotolyse des Wassers stehen ja immer ein paar frei H+ zur Verfügung). Bei basischem Medium geht´s vermutlich gar nicht. Deshalb haben Kupferlektrolyte zur Kupferabscheidung auch alle einen niedrigen pH-Wert . 
Aber selbst wenn man ein leicht saures Medium hat, würde sich keine dichte Deckschicht aus Kupfer auf der Alu-Anode bilden, da diese zu stark angeriffen wird und sich ständig weiter auflöst 

Deshalb sind Aluminium-Komponenten in Wasserkühlungen fehl am Platze. Die einzige Methode eine Wakü mit blanken Alumiumkomponenten einigermaßen korrosionssicher zu betreiben ist der Einsatz von potentem Korrosionschutz, dessen Inhibitoren fest auf Aluminium haften und in hoher Konzentration vorliegen, um Lücken über lange Zeit immer sofort zu schließen. Bei real existierenden Alu-Komponenten wird das Aluminium eloxiert, um das Metall nicht dem Medium auszusetzen.
Wenn die Eloxalschicht aus Al2O3 geschlossene Poren hat (das heißt richtig abgekocht wurde) ist sie dicht und schützt das Alu als feste und verglichen mit der natürlichen Passivierungsschicht relativ dicken Passivierung. Das Problem ist aber, dass Eloxalsschichten sehr spröde sind und auch nicht immer optimal dicht sind. Aufgrund der Sprödigkeit neigen sie dazu zu reißen wenn sie mechanisch belastet werden. Durch diese feinen Risse hat das Medium dann Zutritt zum Alu und das fröhliche korrodieren kann beginnen.  Besonders an den Gewinden von Kühlern ist ein einreißen der Eloxalschicht nahezu unvermeidlich. Nicht ohne Grund presst Innovatek daher offenbar inzwischen Messinggewindebuchsen in ihre Alu-Kühler ein (sieht zumindest so aus) - sie lernen langsam, aber immerhin  - sie lernen .
Bei Radiatoren aus Aluminium sind aber dichte Eloxalschichten so gut wie gar nicht zu bewerkstelligen. Daher war dort der Korrosion ohne perfekten Korrosionsschutz Tür und Tor geöffnet und deshalb gibt es heute auch (so gut wie) keine mehr.

Die einzige Möglichkeit eine Wakü mit Alu-Komponenten wirklich sicher und ohne erhöhten Aufwand für den Korrosionsschutz zu betreiben wäre eine reine Alu-Wakü. Das bedeutet alles, aber auch wirklich alles metallische in der Wakü müsste aus Aluminium sein und der Rest aus Kunststoffen. Das schließt natürlich auch die Anschlüsse und jedes kleine Detail ein. 
Nebenbei ist aber Alu zwar ein guter, aber im Vergleich zu Kupfer doch deutlich schlechterer Wärmeleiter, was Alu-Kühler per se fragwürdig erscheinen lässt . 

Zu 3.)
Warum Korrosionsschutz als reversibler Protonenspeicher wirkt - ob das so ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber es wird schon stimmen - kann ich nicht sagen. Es hängt aber vermutlich mit dem Bindungmechanismus zusammen mit dem die Moleküle an die Metalloberflächen binden.

Die Wirkung lässt sich jedenfalls auch anschaulich und damit "unchemisch" beschreiben . Die Moleküle der Inhibitorstoffe sind so konstruiert, dass sie eine starke Neigung dazu haben sich fest an Metalloberflächen zu binden. Außerdem sind sie sie gut wasserlöslich und verteilen sich daher gut im Kühlmedium. Schüttet man dieses nun in einen Wakü-Kreislauf so werden sehr schnell alle freien Metalloberflächen mit Inhibitormolekülen besetzt. Dadurch entsteht eine sehr dünne künstliche aber relativ fest haftende Passivierungsschicht. Diese verhindert, dass das Medium direkten Zutritt zur Metalloberfläche hat und Korrosionsprozesse stattfinden können. Da aber in einer Wakü teilweise oder vollständig turbulente Strömungsbedingungen herrschen sehen sich die Inhibitorschichten auf Metalloberflächen ständiger Erosion ausgesetzt. Zudem sind die Moleküle unter Wärmeeinfluss auch nicht langzeitstabil. Das bedeutet, dass die Inhibitorschicht sich ständig aus dem Resorvoir der unverbrauchten Inhibitormoleküle im Kühlmedium ergänzen muss, um dichte Schichten auf den Metalloberflächen zu bilden. Bei Inhibitorschichten auf unedlen Metallen geht dieser Verbrauch schneller als bei edlen Metallen, welche im Übrigen oft auch eine gewisse Eigenpassivierung aufweisen (z.B. bei Kupfer).  Jedenfalls gilt es immer ein genügendes Reservoir an unverbrauchten Korrosionsinhibitoren bereit zu stellen, damit die Wirkung nicht schnell nachlässt. Bei Kreisläufen die aufgrund hoher Korrosionspotentiale zwischen verschiedenen Komponenten besonders korrosionsgefährdete Bauteile (z.B. Kupfer-Alu-Mischkreisläufe) aufweisen, ist daher eine höhere Korrosionschutzkonzentration als bei reinen Kupfer/Nickel-Kreisläufen notwendig, wenn man für ebenso lange Zeit keine Ergänzung des Korrosionsschutzes vornehmen will.


----------



## empty (25. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Also ich hab gerade meine AC-Prüfung durch und darf darum etwas Hirnleistung runter fahren darum gibt es hier wieder einen Beitrag. Ich habe mich auch mit einem Kollegen darüber ausgetauscht der sehr viel talentiert ist auf dem Gebiet als ich.

Also ich probiere wieder etwas Strukturiert durch zugehen, vielleicht ist mal ein Zitat nicht Chronologisch an der richtigen Stelle aber ich probiere möglichst auf alles einzugehen.



> Gibt aber afaik auch grünliche Cu-Verbindungen auf Schwefelbasis (und sogar mit Stickstoff?). Da eine Wakü nicht unbedingt chemisch rein ist...



Also Schwefel hat mal gar nichts in einer Wasserkühlung zu suchen ich wüsste nicht wie S (ich kürze die Elementarzeichen nach erster Erwähnung ab) da rein kommt, man geht von Destilliertem Wasser aus und hat lediglich eine Luftdiffusion durch den Schlauch und durch den AGB beim Befüllen. Luft hat so 21% Sauerstoff 78% Stickstoff und 0.9% Argon und ein kleiner Rest. Schwefel ist da nicht dabei und wird auch nicht in das System gelassen. N2 ist extrem inreaktiv mir ist nur das Haber-Bosch verfahren bekannt wo es reaktiv ist. Also auch der Part fällt weg.

Es dürfte echte Platina sein. Also basisches Kupfercarbonat. Dieser ist sofern die Strömung nicht zu stark ist auch ein sehr guter Korrosionsinhibitor. Da dort keine Wechselwirkung mehr mit dem blankem Kupfer stattfinden kann. Der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient müsste noch ausgerechnet werden. Ich nehme aber nicht an das der besonders gross ist bei einer 10^-6 m dicken Schicht ist.
@ruyven: Das dürfte auch deine grauen Ablagerungen sein.



> Niemand hat gezielt Zusätze für Cu-only-Kreisläufe entwickelt.



Eben doch, die Korrosionsinhibitoren wirken als Protonenschwämme, das kommt daher da die Cu-Ionen die in Lösung gehen nach dem Pourbaix-Diagramm Cu(OH)2 sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cu hat nun wie Eisen die möglichkeit mit der Solvationshülle eine Hydroxidogruppe zu entreissen.
Das sieht dann wie folgt aus:

Cu(OH)2(aq) + H2O -> [Cu(OH)2OH2] -> [Cu(OH)3]- + H+ 

Meine Reaktionsgleichungen und deren Standartpotentiale stimmen dort sieht man ja das Protonen der ungünstigste Fall ist.

Ein Protonenschwamm wie 1,8-Bis(N,N-dimethylamino)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn nun eine Gruppe protoniert wird bilden sich Intramolekulare Wassertstoffbrücken aus, so speichert es Protonen.



> Was aber zählt: Die Korrosion von Aluminium zu verhindern. Da gab es  schlichtweg Fälle (vor allem im sauren Milieu), bei dem Aluminium Teile  in einem gemischten Kreislauf durchkorrodiert sind. Da müsste das  basische schon für sich eine Schutzwirkung darstellen - denn afaik ist  Aluminiumoxid im basischen stabil.



Es wird in einem reinen Cu Kreislauf aber Kupfer abgebaut und das gilt es zu verhindern. Der Fakt das ein Basisches Milleu das am besten macht liegt im Standartpotential. Die Gibbsenergie ist ja 

   [FONT=&quot][/FONT]  ∆G=-nF∆E= ∆H-T∆S
Daraus kann man ablesen, das der Entropieteil viel stärker zu Gewichten ist (speziell bei einer WaKü), und man probieren muss den Enthalpie-Teil zu maximieren, und das entspricht einem kleinen Potential.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann brint auch eine Opferanode nichts da trotzdem immer noch Cu, oxidiert wird.

Ich möchte hier auch noch anmerken das ein Kreislauf ohne Korrosionsinhibitor wenigstens ein Plus mit sich bringt. Cu wirkt stark antimikrobisch, man hätte wenigstens keine E.coli im Kreislauf 



> Auf der Anodenseite wird dadurch die Alumiumoberfläche ständig angegriffen und aufgelöst.
> Auf der Kathodenseite geht aber bei neutralem oder basischem Medium kein Kupfer in Lösung, welches sich niederschlagen könnte (wobei das so oder so nicht passieren kann, weil die Alu-Oberfläche ständig in aufgelöst wird)



Das stimmt, hab ich eine Fehlüberlegung gemacht. Bei keinem PH ist das möglich. Noch wenn man irgendwelchem Strom drauf jagt, sieht man an den Potentialen die ich angegeben habe. 

Danke euch zwei schon mal für die Beteiligung hier. Das passivieren von Al durch die Al2O3 Schicht hab ich verstanden aber nochmal einen guten Einblick auf das Technische dahinter erhalten, danke.


----------



## Uter (25. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Mein Beitrag wird zwar nicht deine ursprüngliche Frage beantworten aber ich hoffe, dass er wenigstens in anderer Weise zu denken gibt.

Wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe geht es primär um Korrosion in Cu-Kreisläufen. Sicher wird es diese auch geben aber ich bin der Meinung, dass sie mit reinem dest. Wasser so gering ist, dass man sie nahezu vernachlässigen kann. Das beste Beispiel, das mir einfällt ist das einer Regenrinne. Obwohl sie aus Kostengründen meist nicht dicker wie die Bodenplatte eines Kühlers ist hält sie den bei weitem schlimmeren Bedingungen Jahrzehntelang stand. Oft genug liegt das Wasser (das an manchen Stellen nicht abläuft) deutlich saurer vor, wie in einer Wakü (bedingt durch sauren Regen, verottende Blätter oder ähnliches). Dazu kommen noch andere Verunreinigungen, die u.U. katalytisch reagieren können. Selbst bei diesem Beispiel ist die Patina noch dünn genug, dass der Wärmetransport nicht wesentlich eingeschränkt sein dürfte. 
Also warum sich lang den Kopf zerbrechen, wo es eigendlich klar sein dürfte, dass das bisschen Korrosion keinen nennenswerten Effekt hat. Wichtiger ist wohl: Was passiert in einer Wakü biologisch, da Biobefall wohl das größere Problem ist.
Das alles gilt natürlich wie gesagt nur für Kreisläufe ohne Al.

PS: Die Reaktionen die du genannt hast erscheinen mir auch nicht so, als würden sie problematisch schnell von Statten gehen, wobei ich das sicher nicht so gut beurteilen kann wie du, da ich kein Uni Chemie sondern nur LK Chemie habe...


----------



## VJoe2max (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Uter hat schon recht  - für tatsächlich reine Cu-Kreisläufe (die es real nicht gibt) ist die Korrosionschutzdebatte leidiglich eine optische Geschichte, da die Oxidschicht auf den Kühlern meist nicht schön anzusehen ist. Um das schnelle Anlaufen von Kupfer zu vermeiden wird daher an Außenflächen oft mit Zaponlack versiegelt oder Korrosionsschutz verwendet oder eben das ganze Bauteil vernickelt.
Aber nicht nur Kühler werden vernickelt sondern vor allem Anschlüsse sind in der Regel vernickelt (es gibt nur sehr wenig verchromte). Dazu kommen nahezu unvermeidlich als weitere Fremdmetalle im Kreislauf sind z.B. das Lot mit dem Radiator zusammen gelötet ist und das Messing der Vorkammern (wobei das eine Kupferbasislegierung ist). Auch in Pumpen haben in der Regel noch weitere metallische Teile Kontakt zum Wasser (i. d. R. Eisenbasismetalle). 
Gerade bei den Nickelschichten und manchmal auch bei den anderen genannten Fremdmetallen liegt bei einem solchen sogenannten "reinen" Kupferkreislauf die Korrosionsproblematik. Besonders gut lässt sich das bei Kreisläufen beobachten die, zwar vor dem Zusammenbau gut gereinigt wurden aber nur mit destilliertem Wasser ohne Korrosionsschutz betreiben werden. Nach längerer Betriebszeit weisen diese Kreisläufe häufig Wassertrübungen auf. Spätestens wenn man sie auseinander baut fallen einem neben den oxidierten Oberflächen des Kupfers die Nickelschichten der Anschlüsse ins Auge. Diese zeigen dann Auflösungserscheinungen die bis zum völligen Verschwinden der Schicht reichen. Ist das Basismaterial Messing (bei Anschlüssen die Regel) passiert zwar nach Auflösung der Nickelschicht kaum noch etwas, aber der Anschluss sieht natürlich ziemlich angefressen aus ohne Nickelschicht Das Nickel ist dann im Wasser gelöst - auch weniger ideal. 

Was die Cu-Patina angeht: Die Erklärung mit dem Kupfercarbonat überzeugt mich nicht . Wenn man kohlensäurehaltiges Mineralwasser zum Kühlen nehmen würde - OK. Wir nutzen aber destilliertes Wasser. Im geschlossenen Kreislauf hat dieses wenig Chancen nennenswerte Mengen CO2 aus der Luft aufzunehmen . Ein Kupferoxid statt Kupfercarbonat, würde ebenfalls die üblichen bräunlichen Färbungen angelaufener Kupferbauteile in Waküs erklären (egal ob nun einfaches CuO oder Kupferdioxid oder beides).

Graue Schichten auf Kupfer sind mir bislang aus sauberen und edelstahlfreien Kreisläufen nicht bekannt. Das passiert eigentlich nur wenn sich noch allerhand anderen Dreck oder Alu im Kreislauf befindet oder großflächig Edelstahl im Spiel ist. Die Korrosionschemie dahinter dürfte aber relativ komplex sein. 

Btw: Deine aufwändig aufgedröselte Protonenschwamm-Geschichte in allen Ehren, aber erstens dürfte das 99,5% der Forenuser (mich eingeschlossen) hier zum Abschalten verleiten, weil wohl die wenigsten ausgebildete Chemiker sind, und zweitens geht diese Argumentation glaube ich etwas an der Sachlage vorbei . 
Im Übrigen - um was für einen Korrosionsinhibitor handelt es sich im Klartext bei deiner Betrachtung? Einer der häufig verwendeten wäre z.B. 1,2,3,-Benzotriazol, aber die Mischungen enthalten vermutlich noch weitere . Deine Skelett-Formel zeigt aus meiner Sicht irgendwie was anderes.

Gäbe es tatsächlich reine Kupferkreisläufe (also völlig ohne Fremdmetalle) wäre die einzige Reaktion die stattfinden würde die (sehr) langsame Oxidation des Kupfers - was wirklich ausschließlich optische Gesichtspunkte tangieren würde. Die Gefahr, dass das Kupfer in so einem Kreislauf an irgendeiner Stelle außer durch eben jene rein optisch interessierende Eigenpassivierung in Mitleidenschaft gezogen würde, besteht genauso wenig wie in normalen "sogenannten" Cu-only Kreisläufen. Das Kupfer ist nicht das Metall was es mit den Korrosionsinhibitoren in erster Linie zu schützen gilt, da es in aller Regel das edelste im Kreislauf ist. Zu schützen sind die unedleren Metalle wie z.B. Nickel oder evtl. das Lot im Radiator. 
Messing kann man nahezu außen vor lassen, da das Korrosionspotential zu Kupfer minimal ist.
Edelstahl im Kreislauf ist schon eher eine Sache wo man auch das Kupfer u.U. schützen müsste. Hochlegierte Chromnickelstähle wie sie in der Regel eingesetzt werden (typisch z.B. 1.4301 oder 1.4401) sind sehr dicht chrompassiviert und wirken u.U. hinsichtlich Korrosion ähnlich edel oder womöglich sogar edler als Kupfer. Allerdings dürften auch hier die Potentialunterschiede lange nicht so drastisch sein wie z.B. zwischen Kupfer und Alu.

Edit: 
Noch zwei Ergänzungen:

1.) Die antimikrobielle Wirkung von Cu gibt es in der Tat. In den USA wird diesbezüglich häufig sogar Ag in den Kreislauf gebracht, da dieses eine noch stärkere Biozid-Wirkung aufweist - ohne allerdings auf die korrosionstechnischen Fragen zu achten .

2.) Zur Opferanode: Für´s Kupfer bringt die freilich nichts, weil dieses wie gesagt in aller Regel bereits das edelste Metall im Kreislauf ist. Für die unedleren Metalle die es auch im sog. "reinen" Kupferkreislauf zu schützen gilt bringt eine Opferanode aber sehr wohl etwas - sofern sie unedler als das undelste regulär verbaute Metall wirkt. Man könnte z.B. eine Opferanode aus Alu nehmen. Manche machen das ja mehr oder weniger absichtlich mit Alu-Kühlern . 
Entsprechend kann man sich auch leicht vorstellen was das Problem mit Opferanoden ist - selbst wenn sie absichtlich als solche eingebracht werden. Korrosionsschutz ist allemal der elegantere Weg .


----------



## Udel0272 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Ihr habt sorgen


----------



## Uter (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

@ VJoe2max:

Warum gibt es Probleme mit vernickelten Kühlern? Das wird doch extra gemacht um Reaktionen zu unterbinden oder? Nickel ist doch ziemlich unreaktiv und beständig gegen Säuren o.Ä. ...


----------



## VJoe2max (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Nickel steht aber in der elektrochemischen Spannungsreihe weiter unten als Kupfer und ist damit unedler . Folglich korrodiert es wenn es zusammen mit einem edleren Metall über einen leitfähigen Elektrolyten verbunden ist, da es keine so stabile Eigenspassivierung besitzt. Dabei muss der Elektrolyt nicht sauer sein. Es reicht wenn er leitet - und das tut sogar Reinstwasser in nennenswertem Maße und nach kürzester Zeit wenn man es einen Wakü-Kreislauf leert . 

Kühler vernickelt man eigentlich nur aus optischen Gründen, da man die Passivierungsschicht bei Kupfer sehen würde - bei Nickel aber nicht. Ein vernickelter Kühler läuft eben nicht sichtbar an, wie ein Kupferkühler, wenn man ihn ohne Handschuhe berührt. Auch bei Anschlüssen hat das vor allem optische Gründe. 
Wenn Kupfer vernickelt wird und nicht edleres als Kupfer im Kreislauf ist, hat die Nickelschicht keine Korrosionschutzwirkung wie z.B. bei vernickelten Stahlbauteilen, da das Substart selbst edler ist als die Schicht (gleiches gilt für vernickeltes Messing). Es dient in einer Wakü Fall eher als Opferelektrode gegenüber blankem Kupfer. 

Eine Möglichkeit das zu vermeiden wäre btw ausnahmslos alles zu vernickeln .  Wird zwar im Inneren des Radiators schwierig - ist aber mit chemisch Nickel machbar .


----------



## Uter (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Das Nickel unedler ist ist mir klar aber da ja auch Anschlüsse meist vernickelt sind hat das Nickel ja keinen elektischen Kontakt zu den Kupferoberflächen. Außer natürlich dem dest. Wasser. Da dieses jedoch nur über Dissoziation leiten kann (oder Verunreinigungen) und durch einige Zentimer Schlauch muss hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass dies ausreicht um ein galvanisches Element zu erzeugen...


----------



## empty (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



> Wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe geht es primär um Korrosion in Cu-Kreisläufen. Sicher wird es diese auch geben aber ich bin der Meinung, dass sie mit reinem dest. Wasser so gering ist, dass man sie nahezu vernachlässigen kann.



Eben nicht wie die Spannungsreihe zeigt und auch der PH-Sinken wird mit zunehmender Zeit. Damit wird es noch verschlimmert. Das am wenigsten schlimm, ist ein basisches Millieu!



> Das beste Beispiel, das mir einfällt ist das einer Regenrinne. Obwohl  sie aus Kostengründen meist nicht dicker wie die Bodenplatte eines  Kühlers ist hält sie den bei weitem schlimmeren Bedingungen  Jahrzehntelang stand. Oft genug liegt das Wasser (das an manchen Stellen  nicht abläuft) deutlich saurer vor, wie in einer Wakü (bedingt durch  sauren Regen, verottende Blätter oder ähnliches)



Regenrinnen und Dächer haben auch Opferanoden, wie auch Autos. Hab mal gehört das Audi eine Mg-Schicht in den Lack einbaut als Opferanode. Mg wird auch in Boilern als Opferanoden genutzt.
Regen ist wenn er runter fällt schon sauer, meist so pH von 5.6 durch das gelöste CO2 der Luft, es ist bereits sauer. Wie ich schon sagte wirkt die Platina irgendwann als Korrosionsinhibitor. So wie ich gehört habe nutzt man den Effekt auch genau bei Dachrinnen.



> Dazu kommen noch andere Verunreinigungen, die u.U. katalytisch reagieren können


Schon einmal ein Katalysator gesehen? Für Redoxpotentiale die sowieso ablaufen braucht man kein Katalysator sofern die Aktivierungsenergie nicht zu hoch ist und das können wir als Gegeben betrachten. Daher mein Enthalpie-Teil!



> Also warum sich lang den Kopf zerbrechen, wo es eigendlich klar sein  dürfte, dass das bisschen Korrosion keinen nennenswerten Effekt hat.  Wichtiger ist wohl: Was passiert in einer Wakü biologisch, da Biobefall  wohl das größere Problem ist.
> 
> PS: Die Reaktionen die du genannt hast erscheinen mir auch nicht so, als  würden sie problematisch schnell von Statten gehen, wobei ich das  sicher nicht so gut beurteilen kann wie du, da ich kein Uni Chemie  sondern nur LK Chemie habe...



Klar ich wollte das nur für mich selbst klären und die Korrosion kann auch ein Problem mit Leckagen bedeuten usw, lieber kein Risiko eingehen und sich das vorher überlegen. 



> Was die Cu-Patina angeht: Die Erklärung mit dem Kupfercarbonat überzeugt mich nicht . Wenn man kohlensäurehaltiges Mineralwasser zum Kühlen nehmen würde - OK. Wir nutzen aber destilliertes Wasser. Im geschlossenen Kreislauf hat dieses wenig Chancen nennenswerte Mengen CO2 aus der Luft aufzunehmen .



Also ich behaupte nicht das ich ein Experte bin aber genau darum will ich ja darüber Diskutieren und etwas Postulieren. Aufgrund des Konzentrationsgradienten wird wohl auch CO2 durch den Schlauch Diffundieren. Das passiert umgekehrt auch bei Plasikflaschen mit Kohlensäure im Getränk. Darum schmeckt Bier aus Plasikflaschen z.B nicht. (meiner Meinung nach  )



> Graue Schichten auf Kupfer sind mir bislang aus sauberen und  edelstahlfreien Kreisläufen nicht bekannt. Das passiert eigentlich nur  wenn sich noch allerhand anderen Dreck oder Alu im Kreislauf befindet  oder großflächig Edelstahl im Spiel ist. Die Korrosionschemie dahinter  dürfte aber relativ komplex sein.



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, mir hat meine Idee nur gefallen 

Zum Protonenschwamm, ich wollte nur zeigen das ich jetzt verstehe warum man den einsetzt  und dazu die richtige Begründung (falls das mal von einem gegoogelt wird)



> 1.) Die antimikrobielle Wirkung von Cu gibt es in der Tat. In den USA  wird diesbezüglich häufig sogar Ag in den Kreislauf gebracht, da dieses  eine noch stärkere Biozid-Wirkung aufweist - ohne allerdings auf die  korrosionstechnischen Fragen zu achten



Soweit ich weiss, wird Ag-Ionen benutzt. Da man immer mehr antibiotikaresistene Bakterienkulturen hat und man nach Alternativen ohne Penicilin sucht kam man zurück zum Silber. Z.T werden heute auch Augenoperationen mit Silberchlorid nachbehandelt. Auch moderne Deo's benutzen den Effekt, oder Erdbeerschalen werden damit behandelt. Und Silber würde in dem Fall reduziert. Ich glaube nicht, das dies ein Einfluss auf die Korrosion hat. (bitte um Korrektur)



> 2.) Zur Opferanode: Für´s Kupfer bringt die freilich nichts, weil dieses  wie gesagt in aller Regel bereits das edelste Metall im Kreislauf ist.  Für die unedleren Metalle die es auch im sog. "reinen" Kupferkreislauf  zu schützen gilt bringt eine Opferanode aber sehr wohl etwas - sofern  sie unedler als das undelste regulär verbaute Metall wirkt. Man könnte z.B. eine Opferanode aus Alu nehmen. Manche machen das ja mehr oder weniger absichtlich mit Alu-Kühlern .
> Entsprechend kann man sich auch leicht vorstellen was das Problem mit  Opferanoden ist - selbst wenn sie absichtlich als solche eingebracht  werden. Korrosionsschutz ist allemal der elegantere Weg .



Ja eleganter und Kostengünstiger, nur eine Korrektur hier am Rande: Ich habe ja mit den Standartpotentialen gezeigt das Kupfer in einer Wasserkühlung eben nicht als Edelstes zu betrachten ist. Kupfer wird jedes mal oxidiert. 



> Warum gibt es Probleme mit vernickelten Kühlern? Das wird doch extra  gemacht um Reaktionen zu unterbinden oder? Nickel ist doch ziemlich  unreaktiv und beständig gegen Säuren o.Ä. ...



Spannungsreihe? Also auch im Leistungskurs sollte das Redox-Element thematisiert werden. E=Red-OX (beides mal das Standartreduktionspotential benutzen)



> Nickel steht aber in der elektrochemischen Spannungsreihe weiter unten als Kupfer und ist damit unedler .  Folglich korrodiert es wenn es zusammen mit einem edleren Metall über  einen leitfähigen Elektrolyten verbunden ist, da es keine so stabile  Eigenspassivierung besitzt. Dabei muss der Elektrolyt nicht sauer sein.  Es reicht wenn er leitet - und das tut sogar Reinstwasser in  nennenswertem Maße und nach kürzester Zeit wenn man es einen  Wakü-Kreislauf leert .



Naja die oben-unten Idee ist nicht wirklich ideal, ich hab hier gerade ein Buch vor mir liegen wo es mit Lithium anfängt  die Idee ist es einfach ein möglichst positives EMK zu erhalten um damit nacher G=-nFE möglichst Positiv wird. Positive Gibbsenergie ....


----------



## Uter (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



> Regenrinnen und Dächer haben auch Opferanoden...


Also ich hab bei unserer noch keine gesehen... kann aber auch sein, dass ich sie nur übersehen habe.



> Schon einmal ein Katalysator gesehen?


Klar. Aber auch kleine/unsichtbare Katalysatoren (z.B. Enzyme) können eine beachtliche Wirkung haben. Ob es in diesem Fall einen Passende Kat. gibt weiß ich jedoch nicht.



> Spannungsreihe? Also auch im Leistungskurs sollte das Redox-Element thematisiert werden. E=Red-OX (beides mal das Standartreduktionspotential benutzen)


So schlecht bin ich jetzt auch nicht in Chemie  
Siehe meinen 3. Post.


----------



## empty (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Nur wegen dem Ni sei unreaktiv .... das Potenzial zeigt dir gerade das Gegenteil. Das Potenial zeigt ziemlich genau wie sich der Enthalpie-Teil der Gibbsgleichung zeigt. Wirst wohl einen Denkfehler gemacht haben.

Katalysatoren, erniedrigen lediglich die Aktivierungsbarriere, mittels des Potential zeigt man ha schon die Reaktionsenthalpie, höchst wahrscheinlich ist die nicht hoch. Redoxchemie hat generell nichts mit Katalysatoren zu. (Bitte um Korrektur)


----------



## VJoe2max (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



empty schrieb:


> Also ich behaupte nicht das ich ein Experte bin aber genau darum will ich ja darüber Diskutieren und etwas Postulieren. Aufgrund des Konzentrationsgradienten wird wohl auch CO2 durch den Schlauch Diffundieren. Das passiert umgekehrt auch bei Plasikflaschen mit Kohlensäure im Getränk. Darum schmeckt Bier aus Plasikflaschen z.B nicht. (meiner Meinung nach  )


Sauerstoff diffundiert in jedem Fall wesentlich leichter durch die Schläuche da das Molekül kleiner ist - wobei sich auch das schon extrem in Grenzen halten sollte, falls es überhaupt stattfindet. Im Wasser ist im Übrigen bereits Sauerstoff vorhanden wenn es sich nicht gerade um entgastes Wasser handelt. Kohlensäure ist in destilliertem Wasser jedoch nicht drin  . 
Für mich ist das jedenfalls ein ziemlich klarer Fall wenn man zusätzlich noch die Farbe angelaufene Kupfers betrachtet die ja nun alles andere als blau ist . 



empty schrieb:


> Zum Protonenschwamm, ich wollte nur zeigen das ich jetzt verstehe warum man den einsetzt  und dazu die richtige Begründung (falls das mal von einem gegoogelt wird)


Für was für einen Inhibitorstoff hat das denn nun gegolten oder war das eine rein theoretische Betrachtung. Von was war den die Skelettformel die du gepostet hat bzw. wie heißt das Zeug im Klartext ?



empty schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss, wird Ag-Ionen benutzt. Da man immer mehr antibiotikaresistene Bakterienkulturen hat und man nach Alternativen ohne Penicilin sucht kam man zurück zum Silber. Z.T werden heute auch Augenoperationen mit Silberchlorid nachbehandelt. Auch moderne Deo's benutzen den Effekt, oder Erdbeerschalen werden damit behandelt. Und Silber würde in dem Fall reduziert.



Na klar sind es die Silber Ionen die wirken. Das Metall an sich ist ein kristalliner Festkörper - der tut keiner Fliege was zu Leide es seid denn er erschlägt sie . Die antimikrobielle Wirkung ist bzw auch der Grund warum echte Silbermünzen verglichen mit anderem Geld ziemlich keimfrei bleiben . 



empty schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das dies ein Einfluss auf die Korrosion hat. (bitte um Korrektur)


 Schau einfach in die Spannungsreihe - Silber ist halt edler als Kupfer . 




empty schrieb:


> Ja eleganter und Kostengünstiger, nur eine Korrektur hier am Rande: Ich habe ja mit den Standartpotentialen gezeigt das Kupfer in einer Wasserkühlung eben nicht als Edelstes zu betrachten ist. Kupfer wird jedes mal oxidiert.


 Die Oxidation/Passivierung des Kupfers ist kein Prozess aufgrund von Korrosion!
Das passiert auch an der Luft (allerdings relativ langsam). Wenn du ein blank geputztes Stück Kupfer einfach ein paar Jahre lang einfach an der Luft liegen lässt, ist es genauso braun wie ein Stück Kupfer das in einer Wakü ohne Korrosionsschutz verbaut war . 
Dass die Oxidation besonders schnell geht wo man die Oberfläche mit den Fingern berührt hat, liegt daran, dass die  Haut einen sauren pH hat und dort die Oberfläche zusätzlich oxidiert wird 

Korrosionsinhibitoren verhindern jedenfalls das Wachstum dieser normalen Oxidschicht des Kupfers, da die auch den Sauerstoff von der Metalloberfläche fernhalten . 



empty schrieb:


> Naja die oben-unten Idee ist nicht wirklich ideal, ich hab hier gerade ein Buch vor mir liegen wo es mit Lithium anfängt  die Idee ist es einfach ein möglichst positives EMK zu erhalten um damit nacher G=-nFE möglichst Positiv wird. Positive Gibbsenergie ....



Ich hab extra auf eine verlinkt wo die Reihenfolge zur Aussage passt . 
Mit der Gibbs-Energie nicht nur chemische sondern auch viele kristallographische Vorgänge und allerhand Weiteres argumentieren aber sie ist für Viele vergleichsweise unanschaulich .


----------



## empty (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Ich rede auch nicht von Kupferacetat das blau ist sondern Kupfercarbonat das ist Grün-grau.

Ja das mit dem edleren Silber, hab ich falsch formuliert, klar das würde eine zusätzliche Kupferkorrosion hervorrufen.

Meinst du den Namen des abgebildeten Protonenschwamm? Hab ich doch daneben geschrieben: 1,8-Bis(N,N-dimethylamino). Hab ich von Wiki, einfach Protonenschwamm suchen.

Auch an der Luft findet eine Redoxreaktion statt. Da Luft auch eine gewisse Luftfeuchtigkeit hat. Zumal auch Oberflächenprozesse zu beachten sind. Also auch die Korrosion, wenn man darunter einen Abbau von dem Elementaren metall versteht ist sehr wohl eine Redoxreaktion (oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?)


----------



## VJoe2max (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Kupferacetat ist Grünspan - und der heißt nicht umsonst so 

Kupfercarbonat sieht für mich irgendwie eher blau aus. 



			
				empty schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du den Namen des abgebildeten Protonenschwamm? Hab ich doch daneben geschrieben: 1,8-Bis(N,N-dimethylamino). Hab ich von Wiki, einfach Protonenschwamm suchen.


Wäre mir aber nicht bekannt, das das als Korrosionsinhibitor zum Einsatz kommt. Gibt´s dazu irgendwelche Infos? Auch von Protonen-Schwämmen habe ich im Zusammenhang mit Korrosionsinhibitoren vor deinen Ausführungen hier eigentlich nie etwas gehört. Das muss aber nichts heißen.



			
				empty schrieb:
			
		

> Auch an der Luft findet eine Redoxreaktion statt. Da Luft auch eine gewisse Luftfeuchtigkeit hat. Zumal auch Oberflächenprozesse zu beachten sind. Also auch die Korrosion, wenn man darunter einen Abbau von dem Elementaren metall versteht ist sehr wohl eine Redoxreaktion (oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?)


Ja es ist eine Redox-Reaktion aber das hat nichts mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit zu tun. 
Das ist einfach eine ganz normale Oxidation des Metalls nach dem Schema:

2Cu + O2 --> Cu²+ + O²-

Somit entsteht erst mal CuO und wenn man weiteren Sauerstoff und ein bisschen Wärme anbietet irgendwann auch CuO2.


Ich muss mich aber auch noch korrigieren, denn ich habe inzwischen nachgefragt, was beim berühren von sauberen Kupferoberflächen entsteht und es handelt ich dabei offenbar nicht nur um Kupferoxid welches durch den niedrigen pH schneller sichtbare Schichten bildet, sondern auch um Kupfersulfid. Der Schweiß enthält offenbar genug Schwefelverbindungen, um das zu bewerkstelligen und das ist wohl auch das was als Fingerabdrücke dann als erste zu sehen ist.


----------



## empty (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Wäre mir aber nicht bekannt, das das als Korrosionsinhibitor zum Einsatz kommt. Gibt´s dazu irgendwelche Infos? Auch von Protonen-Schwämmen habe ich im Zusammenhang mit Korrosionsinhibitoren vor deinen Ausführungen hier eigentlich nie etwas gehört. Das muss aber nichts heißen.



Das wird auch nicht benutzt da es nicht wasserlöslich ist. Aber es zeigt sehr anschaulich wie ein Korrosionsinhibitor funktioniert. Im Sinne von Protonen-speichern und so eine versäuerung des Millieu entgegen wirken ... Ich hoffe die Idee ist verständlich. Dazu sind sie sehr Stabil. Es ging mir mehr um die Wirkungsmechanismen, wenn du mir sagen kannst wie die Industriell genuzten heissen kann ich die auch mal aufzeichnen. Aber ich finde dazu nichts schlaues im Internet (auch nicht auf der Internetseite die du mir gegeben hast) die benutzen nur Trivialnamen und zeigen keine Bilder der effektiven Inhibitoren!

Edith: Klar die Korrosionsinhibitoren sind zum Teil Protonenschwämme, das ist deren Wirkungsmechanismus auf chemischer Ebene, die kinestetische Hinderung ist etwas anderes, das hast du schon erläutert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



empty schrieb:


> Also Schwefel hat mal gar nichts in einer Wasserkühlung zu suchen ich wüsste nicht wie S (ich kürze die Elementarzeichen nach erster Erwähnung ab) da rein kommt, man geht von Destilliertem Wasser aus und hat lediglich eine Luftdiffusion durch den Schlauch und durch den AGB beim Befüllen.



Wie gesagt: Ich weiß nicht genau, was die breite Masse an Belegen in ihren Kreisläufen findet - deswegen hab ich allgemein die Möglichkeiten erwähnt. Beim klasssischen grün korrodierten Kupferdach ist eigentlich immer Schwefel im Spiel (saurer Regen)



> N2 ist extrem inreaktiv mir ist nur das Haber-Bosch verfahren bekannt wo es reaktiv ist. Also auch der Part fällt weg.



Außerhalb dieses Threads ("chemisch") gebe es das ein paar 10tausend Cyanobakterien, die nur wenig mehr als ein bißchen Licht und Wasser brauchen und die gar nicht so schlecht in Sachen N-Fixierung sind 
Aber "Biobefall in Wakü" dürfte ein noch komplexeres Thema sein, für das jegliche Datengrundlage fehlt.
Mein persönlicher Tipp ist jedenfalls auch Carbonat oder schlichtweg Oxid, denn oft sieht man rotbraune bis schwärzliche Verfärbungen, keine grünen.



> Ich nehme aber nicht an das der besonders gross ist bei einer 10^-6 m dicken Schicht ist.



Das ist die vorherrschende Meinung in der Waküwelt.



> @ruyven: Das dürfte auch deine grauen Ablagerungen sein.



Meine Ablagerungen waren räumlich eng konzentriert in einem Bereich in einem von 3 Kühlern und eben grau, was Kupfercarbonat afaik nie ist.




> Eben doch, die Korrosionsinhibitoren wirken als Protonenschwämme,



Erstmal wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass die Korrosionsinhibitoren das machen. Die wirken afaik in dem sie sich anlagern und somit die Oberflächen passivieren. Das man Protonen einfängt fällt imho schlichtweg unter "Puffer", denn ohne einen stabilen (bei allen mir bekannten Mischungen basischen) pH funktionieren die Inhibitoren wohl nicht.
Zweitens lässt sich aus der Feststellung, dass das Zeug auch Cu schützt, noch lange nicht schlussfolgern, dass es für den Schutz von Cu entwickelt wurde. [Al] z.B. mag auch keine Protonen [Fe] erst recht nicht.



> Es wird in einem reinen Cu Kreislauf aber Kupfer abgebaut und das gilt es zu verhindern.



Zum einen muss es schon ganz schön sauer werden, ehe Kupfer angelöst wird (siehe dein Diagramm, das oberhalb von pH 4 nur Feststoffe enthält), zum anderen vergisst du die Dynamik. Die Wakü versauert schließlich nicht aktiv, ein Lösungsvorgang stellt damit eine Wechselwirkung dar und irgendwann (i.d.R. früh) ist ein Gleichgewichtszustand erreicht, in dem sich nichts mehr löst.
"Eine Messerspitze Zitronensäure" ist z.B. die offizielle Wasserzusatzempfehlung von Watercool.



> Cu wirkt stark antimikrobisch, man hätte wenigstens keine E.coli im Kreislauf



Abhängig von der Konzentration. Viele Leute empfehlen Zusätze bei Cu-Kreisläufen eher wegen der Bioziden Wirkung, weil sie dem Kupfer nicht trauen. (die WC-Empfehlung basiert afaik auch zum Teil darauf, dass man mehr Cu-Ionen haben will, um Mikrobefall zu verhindern)





VJoe2max schrieb:


> Gerade bei den Nickelschichten und manchmal auch bei den anderen genannten Fremdmetallen liegt bei einem solchen sogenannten "reinen" Kupferkreislauf die Korrosionsproblematik. Besonders gut lässt sich das bei Kreisläufen beobachten die, zwar vor dem Zusammenbau gut gereinigt wurden aber nur mit destilliertem Wasser ohne Korrosionsschutz betreiben werden. Nach längerer Betriebszeit weisen diese Kreisläufe häufig Wassertrübungen auf.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen und ich habe seit ~2 Jahren keine "Opferanode" mehr drin.



> Spätestens wenn man sie auseinander baut fallen einem neben den oxidierten Oberflächen des Kupfers die Nickelschichten der Anschlüsse ins Auge. Diese zeigen dann Auflösungserscheinungen die bis zum völligen Verschwinden der Schicht reichen.



Kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Und ich hab meinen Kreislauf beim reinigen schon mal soweit angesäuert, dass das Kupfer in Lösung gegangen ist und sich auf dem Nickel abgelagert hat.



> Was die Cu-Patina angeht: Die Erklärung mit dem Kupfercarbonat überzeugt mich nicht . Wenn man kohlensäurehaltiges Mineralwasser zum Kühlen nehmen würde - OK. Wir nutzen aber destilliertes Wasser. Im geschlossenen Kreislauf hat dieses wenig Chancen nennenswerte Mengen CO2 aus der Luft aufzunehmen .



Es dauert vielleicht ein weilchen, aber es steht genug Zeit zur Aufnahme zur Verfügung und für den Anfang ist ja schon welches drin. Denn wie schon erwähnt: Wir arbeiten nicht mit engastem Wasser und auch wenn "entionisiert" drauf steht - das Carbonatgleichgewicht stellt sich bei Luftkontakt wieder her und somit enthält das Wasser sehr wohl Kohlensäure in gewissen Mengen.
(ob genug im Verhältniss zu den zu korrodierenden Oberflächen mag der Chemiker im Hause beantworten. Ich hab nichtmal ne Formel für destilliertes Wasser, um das Carbonatsystem zu berechnen  )



> Graue Schichten auf Kupfer sind mir bislang aus sauberen und edelstahlfreien Kreisläufen nicht bekannt. Das passiert eigentlich nur wenn sich noch allerhand anderen Dreck oder Alu im Kreislauf befindet oder großflächig Edelstahl im Spiel ist. Die Korrosionschemie dahinter dürfte aber relativ komplex sein.



Meine Ablagerungen, die angesprochen wurden, fanden sich im Einlassbereich des Cu-Kühlers, der unmittelbar auf einen korrdierenden Alukühler folgte. (Empty vertritt aber die Ansicht, dass eine Reaktion nur zwischen Cu-Ionen und [Al] möglich wäre und sich deswegen Cu im Al-Kühler ablagern kann, aber nicht umgekehrt und meine Ablgerungen demnach irgendwas anderes gewesen sein müssen.)




Uter schrieb:


> Das Nickel unedler ist ist mir klar aber da ja auch Anschlüsse meist vernickelt sind hat das Nickel ja keinen elektischen Kontakt zu den Kupferoberflächen.



Normalerweise werden die Anschlüsse direkt reingeschraubt und ich kennen niemanden, der was isolierendes dazwischenpakt 



> Außer natürlich dem dest. Wasser. Da dieses jedoch nur über Dissoziation leiten kann (oder Verunreinigungen) und durch einige Zentimer Schlauch muss hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass dies ausreicht um ein galvanisches Element zu erzeugen...



Wir sprechen hier über fleißiges Verunreinigungen und Ionen einbringen


----------



## Infrarot (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Man eh! Chemie ohne Ende!

Zum Thema: Wurde schon gesagt, welches Material für die Wasserleitungen (Schläuche) verwendet wird?

In Sachen Chemie (insbesondere komplexe Verbindungen und Reaktionen) kann ich leider keine detaillierte Erklärung abgeben.

Aber folgendes: Handelt es sich um PVC, so enthalten diese Weichmacher (teilweise sehr komplex in ihrer Struktur). Diese werden über die Zeit im destillierten Wasser gelöst (oder nicht?). Könnten dann nicht Reaktionen ablaufen, die zur Korrosion des Kupfers führen? Die Weichmacher enthalten immerhin in gebundener Form die Bestandteile, die für die Entstehung der Stoffe notwendig sind, aus denen sich die Kupfer-Patina zusammensetzt.

(P.S.: Dies ist nur als Gedankenanstoß zu verstehen.)


----------



## GaAm3r (28. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Verstehe nur Bahnhof finde es aber toll das sich die Leute so viel Mühe machen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



Infrarot schrieb:


> Aber folgendes: Handelt es sich um PVC, so enthalten diese Weichmacher (teilweise sehr komplex in ihrer Struktur). Diese werden über die Zeit im destillierten Wasser gelöst (oder nicht?). Könnten dann nicht Reaktionen ablaufen, die zur Korrosion des Kupfers führen? Die Weichmacher enthalten immerhin in gebundener Form die Bestandteile, die für die Entstehung der Stoffe notwendig sind, aus denen sich die Kupfer-Patina zusammensetzt.
> 
> (P.S.: Dies ist nur als Gedankenanstoß zu verstehen.)



Interessanter Denkanstoß. PVC kann jedenfalls extrem große Mengen Weichmacher enthalten und die sind chemisch komplex genug, um in die verschiedensten Bestandteile zu zerfallen. Stabil sind meist auch nur eingeschränkt, insbesondere UV-Empfindlich.
Wäre auch eine interessante Frage bezüglich Korrosionsschutz und Ausflockungen:
Mögliche Reaktionspartner für Inhaltsstoffe des Korrosionsschutzes? Afaik sind weder die einen noch die anderen wirklich gut dokumentiert und eine Abstimmung aller Hersteller unter einander existiert erst recht. Im Automobilbereich (wo ich persönlich die Wurzeln auch der sogenannten speziellen Wakü-Zusätze erwarte) sind afaik keine PVC-Schläuche üblich.


----------



## empty (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Also den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon einmal aber bald verworfen, wobei ich den UV-Einfluss mit meinem Wissensstand noch nicht einschätzen kann.

Bis(2-ethylhexyl)phthalat ? Wikipedia Das sei das am meisten benutzen Weichmacher auf Phthalatbasis. Aber eben nicht Wasserlöslich, würde sich der Weichmacher in Wasser lösen würde man Öl-Tropfen sehen bzw. eine zweite Phase, dies tritt Erfahrungsgemäss nicht auf. Auch eine mögliche UV-Sensibilität ist eher kritisch zu betrachten da die Produkte eines Zerfalls ebenso wenig wasserlöslich wären. Dafür müsste man ein apolares Lösungsmittel haben. 

PVC Weichmacher 
Hier ein interessanter Link, der zeigt das diese Weichmacher löslich sind in apolar, aprotischen Lösungsmittel. Das könnte auch der Grund sein, das man im Automobilbereich keine PVC-Schläuche verwendet.

Aber ich begrüsse den Denkanstoss, vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand eine Idee.

@ruyven: 35-40% ist schon viel 

Edith: Für die Carbonat, Acetat Diskussion gäbe es 2 sehr simple Nachweismethoden. Ich würde gerne die Analyse machen wenn ich Zugang zu Proben käme.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbonate#Nachweis_von_Carbonaten
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acetat-Nachweis

Beide im Rahmen von einem Prakikum schon durchgeführt. Ist wirklich sehr simpel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Die Weichmacher müssen sich ja nicht im Wasser lösen. Sie auch auf der Innenfläche der Schläuche als Reaktionspartner zur Verfügung. (außerdem: Löst Glykol nicht auch in gewissem Maße apolare Substanzen? k.A., wie apolar da nun was ist)

"35-40%" 

Bezüglich Proben: Meine Kühler kriegst du nicht, aber ich könnte mal einen kleinen Kupferrest (vielleicht 4-5mm² 2mm Blech) in den AGB schmeißen (wäre nicht leitend verbunden), reicht das? (auch unter Berücksichtigung des Abriebs wärend es Brieftransportes)


----------



## empty (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Glykol ist wie Wasser Polar.

Apolar ist das Gegenteil von Polar, wie aprotisch das Gegenteil von protisch. Gleich und gleichh gesellt sich gern und du weisst was was lösen kann  Nach meinem Wissenstand eher keine Reaktion.

Ja also Wiki meint, das bei weichem PVC (Schlauch) einen Gehalt von 40% hat, ob das nun Massenprozent oder Volumenprozent kann ich nicht sagen. Auch der Link wo der Tygoonschlauch getestet wurde hat 35% gelöst und die schreiben ja noch das dies nicht alles gewesen sein kann.

Ob das reicht für eine Analyse kann ich nicht sagen, aber sicher ein Anfang und ohne Try and Error kommen wir nicht weiter 


Edith: Achja Abrieb würde nichts machen kann die Probe ja trotzdem Verwenden, mich/uns interessiert vor allem was drauf ist also was abgerieben wird  aber je mehr Probe desto besser 

Edith2:


GaAm3r schrieb:


> Verstehe nur Bahnhof finde es aber toll das sich die Leute so viel Mühe machen


 
Ja ich gebe mir Mühe möglichst genau zu sein, und eine sachlich Korrekte  Diskussion zu führen. Das führt leider dazu das ein Teil der User davon  ausgeschlossen ist. Das tut mir leid, mich dürstet es einfach danach zu  verstehen was es ist und nicht nur das halbwissen das überall  rumgeistert. Freut mich das du auch wenn du nicht alles verstehst dir  die Mühe machst und den Thread mal durchzublättern.

So nochmal deine Aussage absetzen lassen, es stimmt das Halbwissen das der Weichmacher mit der Zeit verbraucht wird und das der Prozess mit hohen Wassertemperaturen beschleunigt wird geht um, und ich habe es auch schon verbreitet *schäm* vielleicht hat der Ingenieur ja noch etwas dazu zu sagen. Ich weiss es gerade nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



empty schrieb:


> Glykol ist wie Wasser Polar.
> 
> Apolar ist das Gegenteil von Polar, wie aprotisch das Gegenteil von protisch. Gleich und gleichh gesellt sich gern und du weisst was was lösen kann



Nunja - zum einen gibts Substanzen, die beides vereinen, zum anderen ist der Übergang dazwischen fließend. In der Biologie werden Substanzen durchaus über mehrere Lösungsstufen nach verschiedenen Polaritätsstufen aufgetrennt.
Ich selbst hab damit nichts am Hut (Iiiiii Chemie), aber da Glykol schon ein bißchen größer ist, als H2O, hätte es ja sein können.




> Edith: Achja Abrieb würde nichts machen kann die Probe ja trotzdem Verwenden, mich/uns interessiert vor allem was drauf ist also was abgerieben wird  aber je mehr Probe desto besser



Nunja: Ich hab keine größere Erfahrung mit der Festigkeit und wenn von ein paar mm² Fläche eine µm dicke Schicht abgerieben wird, dann findest du davon garantiert keine Spur im Umschlag 
Aber ich guck mal, was ich finde. Wie lange müsste sowas deiner Meinung nach drin bleiben? (ich würde es vorher nochmal in Zitronensäure baden, um das Oxid loszuwerden.



> Ja ich gebe mir Mühe möglichst genau zu sein, und eine sachlich Korrekte  Diskussion zu führen. Das führt leider dazu das ein Teil der User davon  ausgeschlossen ist. Das tut mir leid, mich dürstet es einfach danach zu  verstehen was es ist und nicht nur das halbwissen das überall  rumgeistert. Freut mich das du auch wenn du nicht alles verstehst dir  die Mühe machst und den Thread mal durchzublättern.



Ich würde auch mal alle, die nur die Hälfte verstehen, dazu einladen, nach der anderen zu fragen.


----------



## empty (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nunja - zum einen gibts Substanzen, die beides vereinen, zum anderen ist der Übergang dazwischen fließend. In der Biologie werden Substanzen durchaus über mehrere Lösungsstufen nach verschiedenen Polaritätsstufen aufgetrennt.
> Ich selbst hab damit nichts am Hut (Iiiiii Chemie), aber da Glykol schon ein bißchen größer ist, als H2O, hätte es ja sein können.



Kann ich nicht sagen wird bei uns in der Chemie sicher auch gemacht, bin ich aber noch nie mit Konfrontiert worden, unter Schutzatmosphäre und Wasserfreiem THF bin ich nie mit solchen Fragen konfrontiert gewesen 

Was heisst ihr iiii  Das ist GEIL 




> Nunja: Ich hab keine größere Erfahrung mit der Festigkeit und wenn von ein paar mm² Fläche eine µm dicke Schicht abgerieben wird, dann findest du davon garantiert keine Spur im Umschlag
> Aber ich guck mal, was ich finde. Wie lange müsste sowas deiner Meinung nach drin bleiben? (ich würde es vorher nochmal in Zitronensäure baden, um das Oxid loszuwerden.



Ich habe keine Ahnung  ehrlich nicht, bis jetzt konnte ich immer im 0.5g bis 2g berreich arbeiten, wobei sicher auch eine kleinere Menge ausreichend ist, aber mehr nützt mehr (in dem Fall). Das Kupfer vor dem einlegen zu aktivieren ist sicher eine gute Idee, interessant dürfte auch die Bildungsrate also wie schnell sich ein Belag bildet sein. (Hast du noch die Einschweisstütchen von den Anschlüssen? Bei mir lagern die noch ich würde sonst das Plättchen dort reintun. Notfalls müssen es mehrere Plättchen sein.



> Ich würde auch mal alle, die nur die Hälfte verstehen, dazu einladen, nach der anderen zu fragen.


 
Ja bitte, ich würde auch probieren meine Sätze etwas "deutscher" auszudrücken. Irgendwie macht ein Teil davon kein Sinn oder erst beim 5ten mal lesen. "Freut mich das du auch wenn du nicht alles verstehst dir  die Mühe machst und den Thread mal durchzublättern." Eher und den Thread trotzdem durchblätterst" macht mehr Sinn ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Also ich könnte vllt. auch Proben zu dem Versuch beitragen. Hätte auch unterschiedliche Kühlmittel da und auch die Möglichkeit absichtlich Proben mit einigen sauren und basischen Chemikalien zu korrodieren würde bestehen.


----------



## empty (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Ja klar je mehr Proben desto besser. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann haben wir die Kupferplatten jeweils mit einer Stahlbürste und etwas Schwefelsäure (weiss nicht ob das nötig ist), von der Oxidschicht befreit, gründlich gespült und dann verwendet.
Das war beim Daniel-Element ....

Klar das wäre kein schlechter Test


----------



## empty (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Push!

Und wie sind wir jetzt verblieben?


----------



## Blaight (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

@ruyven

Pack die Probe doch in ein Eppi, nicht einfach in den Umschlag. Ich hätte hier noch leere Schraubeppis liegen, da war 10x PCR Buffer drin, wenn Du keine zur Verfügung hast.


----------



## empty (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Uuu schon lange kein Eppi mehr in der Hand gehabt  Pillenglas mit abgeschabter Probe wäre auch oke ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Oooch, ob das wer merkt, wenn statt 12153081 Eppis nur noch 12153080 im Schrank liegen?
Ich denke, ich krieg das hin 
(aber die kleinen 1ml, darüber haben wir erst wieder 15ml Saarstedt-Röhrchen und das würde das Porto steigern)

Aber erstmal muss ich die Dinger jetzt reinpacken und ein paar Wochen-Monate oxidieren lassen.


----------



## empty (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Jap bitte  Probe Sammeln, und in ein 1mL kriegst du schon ordentlich viel Probe (abgekratzt)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Die Probenmenge ist durch das verfügbare Material limitiert und das dürfte komplett reinpassen


----------



## empty (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Genial 

Edith: Da kannst du ruhig mehrere "Abstriche" machen, better safe than sorry.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Die Belege, die ich in der Vergangenheit hatte, waren eigentlich äußert fest - nichts mit Abstrich. Wenn dann müsste man die runterschmirgeln, aber vermutlich dürften die Verunreinigungen durch ne dreckige Feile oder gar Schleifpapier dann mehr zum Endergebniss beitragen, als das Material selbst.
Ich hoffe also mal, die Mehtoden sind empfindlich genug, um mit der Oberfläche selbst auszukommen (d.h. vermutlich wenige Atome dick).


----------



## Blaight (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

und wenn dus mitm lösungsmittel versuchst abzukriegen...das kann man ja wieder abdestillieren oder so


----------



## VJoe2max (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Ich habe jetzt mal verschiedene Proben angesetzt. Dabei wurden jeweils ein paar zuvor mit C-B gereinigte Kupferstückchen in folgenden Lösungen gelegt:

NaCl-Lösung (Kochsalzlösung, gesättigt)
Na2S2O8-Lösung (Natriumpersulfatlösung, gesättigt) 
FeCl3-Lösung (Eisen(III)-chlorid - Lösung, gesättigt)
Anti-Corro-Fluid 1:50 Mischung 
G48 1:20 Mischung 

Aus den beiden Ätzmitteln werde ich die Kupferstückschen heraus nehmen bevor sie sich komplett aufgelöst haben und schaun was sich an der Luft für ein Überzug bildet. Gleiches werde ich nach einigen Tagen auch bei der Kochsalzlösung machen. 
In den Lösungen mit den Korrosionsschutzmitteln wird sich vermutlich nichts tun. Hier die Frage: Was haltet ihr davon die künstlich etwas anzusäuern (z.B. mit Zitronensäure), damit was passiert. Könnte auch jeweils noch einen Korrosionspartner in Form von Alu oder Stahl dazu geben. Beim G48 weiß ich aber bereits, dass auch mit Alu drin ohne zusätzliche Maßnahmen nichts passieren wird. Da habe ich ja schon einen Langzeitversuch am laufen . 

Was soll ich sonst noch ansetzen? Habe natürlich nicht alle Chemikalien da, aber vielleicht fällt euch ja noch was ein wie man künstlich in annehmbarer Zeit an messbare Mengen von Korrosionsprodukte von Kupfer kommt.


----------



## empty (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Wow was hast du alles für cooles Zeug bei dir herumstehen ??  *neidischbin* 

Das Aktivieren mit dem Ätzmittel ist sicher eine gute Lösung um das Kupferplättchen zu aktivieren. An der Luft gibt es wahrscheinlich nur Kpferoxid, interessant wäre für mich eine Acetat- bzw Carbonat- Umgebung da ich ja eben die 2 als Kupferverbindung in einer Wasserkühlung postuliere. 

Als Carbonatumgebung könntest du Mineralwasser mit Kohlensäure (Soda-Club) probieren. Wobei das nur ein educated gess ist. Ich kann nicht sagen ob das funktioniert.
Pottasche, wäre auch eine Idee geht wahrscheinlich noch besser. Soda, dürfte auch Ok sein. (Findet man alles in einer gut sortierten Küche   ausser du backst nicht gerne )

Das Acetat wird etwas schwieriger, da mich jetzt basisches Kupferacetat interessieren würde, was sicher funktioniert wäre Natrium oder Kalium-acetat, beides Lebensmittelzusätze aber ob man das einfach bekommt habe ich keine Ahnung ich würde jetzt zum Chemieschalter gehen und das beziehen 

Das Tolle daran, man ist sich seinen Ausgangsmaterialien bewusst und so kann man gut eine Abschätzung machen.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Also das mit dem Mineralwasser ist natürlich kein Problem - setze ich heute noch an. Wird aber denke ich zu wenig Säureanteil haben. 

NaHCO3 (Natriumhydrogencarbonat / Speisenatron) hätte ich auch da. Was könnte mit Kupfer daraus entstehen?

NaOH (Natriumhydroxid / Ätznatron) stünde ebenfalls zur Verfügung - weiß allerdings nicht welche Reaktion da ablaufen wird. Auf jeden Fall gibt es eine.
Auch wenn die direkte Exposition nichts interessantes hervorbringt, ließe sich damit zusammen mit Essigsäure zumindest mal eine Natriumacetat-Lösung herstellen:
CH3COOH + NaOH --> CH3COONa + H2O

Kupferacetat sollte sich doch mit Essigsäure herstellen lassen - oder? Mit Essigessenz könnte ich das ja zumindest mal versuchen. 

Mit 37%er Schwefelsäure könnte ich noch versuchen Kupfersulfid zu produzieren. 

Was ist mit den Korrosionsschutz-Ansätzen? Soll ich da mal den pH mit Zitronensäure senken und Alu dazu geben? 

Die anderen Versuche werd ich einfach mal ansetzen. Nur bei der Batteriesäure muss ich erst noch neue besorgen.


----------



## empty (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Mineralwasser, ich denke auch nicht das sich was tut aber try and error 

Prinzipiell sollte es mit den Natriumhydrogencarbonat möglich sein, aber dafür müsste die das Hydrogencarbonat, deprotoniert werden (wie bei der Kohlensäure, beide sind vor allem als HCO2- vorhanden pKa(2) ist glaub irgendwo bei 12) ob das funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, aber Kupfer dürfte stark genug dafür sein. Das wird umso spannender wenn die Protonenschwämme vorhanden sind  ..... 

Natronlauge wäre auch sehr interesant. Cu(OH)2 dürfte unlöslich sein, das darf auch ohne Probleme 0.1 molar sein.

Zur Essigsäure, ist wieder das Problem mit der Deprotonierung, wobei der pKa bei 4.75 .... naja könnte funktionieren, tut es sicher auch nur wie gut ...

Ich bin ja wie gesagt erst in der Ausbildung viel meines Wissens ist entweder aufgrund der Vorlesung oder wegen Try and Error. Und das ganze ist ja sehr spezifisch und so genau wird das keine Vorlesung behandeln  wir mausern hier uns zu Experten

Ich bin für jeden Versuch offen, den du auch machen willst (Schwefelsäure) egal wie abwegig, Try and error finde ich genial 

Sehr realistisch wirds beim G48, Zitronensäure und Alu - Experiment. Ich schaue gerade in der Literatur nach ob Aluminium noch speziell aktiviert werden sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Als Carbonat-Treatment wäre Kohlensäure/CO2 sicherlich das beste, alles andere würde Kationen in die Lösung bringen, die da in einer Wakü nicht vorkommen würden. Würde ich nur machen, wenn die leichte pH-Absenkung unerwünscht ist.

@Blaight: Wenn ich das Zeug mit Chemikalien ablöse, dann habe ich nicht mehr die Verbindung, die auf der Oberfläche war, sondern ein Reaktionsprodukt 
Aber erstmal muss ich das Zeug endlich fertigmachen...


----------



## empty (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Ich weiss eben nicht, Natrium-Ionen haben sehr grosse Solvatationshüllen, ist ja auch recht hart. Sie sind im übrigen auch nicht sehr reaktiv aber ja, dass sie in ein Kristallgitter eingebaut wird kann gut sein.

Zum Lösungsmittel, per Definition sind Lösungsmittel Stoffe unreaktiv mit dem zu lösenden Stoff (habe ich nicht nachgeschaut, vielleicht ist die Definition was anderes) aber prinzipiell ist das Lösungsmittel lösen und das abdampfen eine beliebte Reinigungsmethode, Stichwort Umkristallisation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Müsste einigermaßen stimmen. Aber wenn du Salze löst, dann führt das sehr wohl zu einer chemischen Seperation von Anion und Kation und gerade wenn du sehr kleine Mengen hast, dürfte es schwer werden, die wieder in gleicher Form abzuscheiden. Wenn einen zudem noch die Struktur interessiert (für die mechanische Festigkeit oder die Wärmeleiteigenschaften), kann man es gleich ganz vergessen.
Davon abgesehen: Hauptverdächtiger sind Metalloxide. Welches Lösungsmittel würdest du vorschlagen?


----------



## empty (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Das blöde dabei ist ja sowohl Kupfercarbonat als auch acetat ist beides mässig-gut Wasserlöslich ....

ansonsten jedes protisch oder aprotisch polare LM. Diethylether oder Aceton


----------



## VJoe2max (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Also bei meinen Proben hat sich leider noch nicht allzu viel getan (außer bei den Ätzmitteln natürlich):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus Essigessenz, Eisen(III)-Chlorid und Natriumpersulfat hab ich jeweils ein Stück bereits raus genommen und an der Luft trockenen gelassen.

Was sich auf der Probe aus dem Eisen(III)-Chrlorid gebildet hat, sieht eher untypisch für Kupferkorrosion wie sie in Waküs vor kommt aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Meine Stückchen liegen jetzt im AGB (System läuft seit Jahren mit Dest. Wasser pur, seit 2 Jahren auch ohne Spuren von Verunreinigungen), aber bis sich da was tun könnte, vergehen wohl eher Monate denn Tage


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Ein wichtiges Ergebnis kann ich schon mal vermelden: Hab neben Kupfer in Schwefelsäure inzwischen noch NaOH-Lösung mit Kupfer und Alu angesetzt. Bei letzterem Versuch löst sich das das Alu in kürzester Zeit unter Blasenbildung und grauem Niederschlag auf! Das Kupfer bleibt unbeeindruckt. Eine Grundsätzliche Empfehlung ins Basische zu gehen ist daher nicht unbedingt ratsam - insbesondere bei Mischkreisläufen.  

Ich werde den Versuch auch noch ohne Kupfer nachholen, um zu zeigen wie der Einfluss des edleren Metall auf die Reaktion ist. 
Ich rate aber nicht zur Nachahmung! Ich mache das auch nur deshalb, weil ich bereits langjährige Erfahrungen mit derartigen Experimenten unter Laborbedingungen habe (mit anderen Zielsetzungen). Man muss da schon ein wenig drauf achten, dass man keine zu stark exothermen Reaktionen provoziert und mit kleinen Mengen arbeitet.


----------



## empty (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

o.o  okey war ja anzunehmen das sich das Alu auflöst nur die Heftigkeit ..... bei anderen Alu-Kupfer-Säurebäder dürfte das gleiche passieren, auch getestet?

Ja Kinder lasst die Finger von solchen Sachen lasst das nur Personen machen die dafür Ausgebildet sind. Und du Joe immer schön mit Laborbrille und Handschuhen.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



empty schrieb:


> Ja Kinder lasst die Finger von solchen Sachen lasst das nur Personen machen die dafür Ausgebildet sind. Und du Joe immer schön mit Laborbrille und Handschuhen.



Ich hab das auch schon paar mal im Labor gemacht - kannst mir schon vertrauen was das angeht . Mir sind die Sicherheitsaspekte durchaus vertraut - immerhin hatte ich auch schon mal die Laborverantwortung für eine Elektrochemielabor inne - obwohl ich kein Chemiker bin . Hab da selbst aber nur ganz bestimmte Versuche mit eingeschänkter Chemikalienauswahl durchgeführt. 
Mit einigen Dingen ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen - selbst wenn es nur um NaOH oder Schwefelsäure auf den Klamotten geht - das kommt gar nicht gut .

Jedenfalls sollte man sich mit solchem Kram wirklich nur beschäftigen wenn man zumindest grundlegend Ahnung davon hat, die Sicherheitsvorschriften kennt und diese im Wesentlichen auch einhält. Die einfachen Sprüche wie: "Gießt du Wasser in die Säure, dann geschieht das Ungeheure" sind jedenfalls alle nicht als Spaß zu verstehen! Auch Sicherheitsdatenblätter sollten nicht nur dekorativen Charakter haben sondern auch gelesen und verstanden werden!
Das Schöne bei Versuchen zu Hause ist aber, dass man sich nicht haarklein auch an alle unnötigen Vorschriften halten muss . Das Risiko trägt man dann aber eben auch selbst.


----------



## empty (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Ich sag mal so ich habe auch schon Kollegen die sich by accident den Labormantel nitriert haben. Kannst dir ja vorstellen was da alles Schiefgehen könnte. Und selbst bei allen Sicherheitsmasnahemn gibt es kein Mitstudent der nicht ein Paar Hosen hat das irgendwelche Löcher von Säuren hat oder helle Flecken drauf.

Letztes Jahr habe ich vor allem unter Schutzatmosphäre gearbeitet so, ist mir nichts auf die Hose gekommen aber bei einem "Experiment" habe ich eine PET-Shotgun gepastelt und mich damit abgeschossen ^^ Flüssiger Stickstoff ftw


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Wenn die Löcher wenigstens ihre einmalige Größe behalten würden


----------



## Blaight (12. September 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Löcher wenigstens ihre einmalige Größe behalten würden




Ja...man kommt ausm Labor "hey, alles gut gegangen"..dann nach der Wäsche "WTF, was ist passiert?"

Wobei ich echt ein Problem mit Schutzbrillen habe..soo unbequem!


----------



## empty (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Ja so nach 2 Wochen jeden Tag Labor, tut die Nase oder dort wo die Brille aufliegt schon recht drücken.

Achja: Push!

Hat sich etwas auf den Testträgern gebildet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Meine sind heller/blanker, als die Kupferstücken, die im Regal vor sich hinoxidieren.
Muss mal dran denken, eine Wasserprobe auf pH zu testen, vielleicht ist der Kreislauf einfach noch leicht sauer. So oder so würde ich vorschlagen, sie noch eine Zeitlang nach dem nächsten Wasserwechsel (vorraussichtlich Ende November kommt der HK3 endlich rein) drin zu lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass sich dann etwas tut. Die Untersuchung wird ja auch nicht unbedingt einfacher, wenn die Schicht noch dünner ist... 
(ich frag mich sowieso, wie man so ein Bißchen Belag messen möchte, wenn doch nur C, Cu und O beteilig sind, die es drum rum in Massen gibt - aber zum Glück ist es auch nicht mein Job, sowas zu wissen  )


----------



## VJoe2max (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Bei meinen Proben hat sich in den letzten Wochen nicht mehr viel verändert. Ich glaube bei den Proben mit Korrosionsschutz können wir sehr lange warten bis sich was tut... 
Es dauert sicher sehr lang bis die Korrosionsinhibitoren verbraucht sind - insbesondere ohne Strömung. 

Die andern könnt eich mal trockenlegen und dir zuschicken. Allerdings würde ich ungern die gebildeten Schichten selbst runter kratzen. Da sich nicht weiß wie empfindlich deine Verfahren bzgl. Grundmaterialanhaftungen sind.


----------



## empty (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Ganz im Ernst Joe, ich weiss es auch nicht  Am Interessantesten wird ja die Carbonat-Lösung sein, hat sich da was getan? 

Im Moment habe ich auch kein Labor, es würde daher auch nichts machen, wenn es noch weiter reagiert.


Zur Analyse, es geht ja mitunter zu klären aus was WaKü-Typische Kristalle bestehen, Kupfercarbonat oder Kupferacetat oder keines von beiden, das waren so die Ideen die wir hier zusammen entwickelt haben. Das wäre mein Ansatz. Für beide gibt es relativ simple Nachweisverfahren, daher schliesse ich eine Beteiligung des Grundmaterials aus. Bei einem MS sehe das etwas anders aus. Aber auch da, könnte man Carbonat und Acetat Ionen relativ gut auseinanderhalten. 

Für Carbonat-Ionen: Praktikum Anorganische Chemie/ Carbonat ? Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbücher

Für Acetat-Ionen: Acetat-Nachweis ? Wikipedia

Sagen wir so, wenn es euch sehr pressiert, kann ich auch zu meinen Assistenten ins Labor und die zwei Tests machen.


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Die Farbe der Natriumhydrogencarbonatlösung hat von transparent zu blau gewechselt (in etwa so blau wie die Natriumpersulfalt-Lösung im Bild oben - nur dauerte es eben wesentlich länger). Die Kupferstücke haben einen schwarzen Überzug bekommen.

Edit: 25%ige Salzsäure für den Carbonat-Nachweis und Silbernitratlösung für den Acetat-Nachweis hätte ich da . 

Mir eilt es nicht - ich möchte nur nicht ewig diese Versuchsbehälter rum stehen haben .


----------



## empty (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Schade scheint das Kupfercarbonat zu lösen. Das müsste die Farbe erklären, ob ein Korrosionsinhibitor das Kupfercarbonat lokal gebunden hätte?


----------



## VJoe2max (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Eine schöne blaue Kupfercarbonatschicht entsteht afair eigentlich auch nur wenn zumindest zeitweise Luftkontakt herrscht .


----------



## empty (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Das weiss ich nicht, ist auch schlussendlich eher Materialwissenschaft.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Mal eine Frage zu diesem Thema, aus welchen Material besteht eigentlich der Kühler von EK Waterblocks EK der Supreme HF Acetal.
Kupfer, Acetal aber was ich mich frage sind die Jet-Plates bei dem Kühler, ich denke nicht das sie da Alu verwenden sondern eher Messing.
Mich würde das sehr interresieren da ich zur Zeit für Testzwecke meinen Kreislauf nur mit desti. Wasser laufen lasse ohne zusätze wie das von Inno oder G48.

Es ist auf dauer schädlich für die Komponenten das habe ich schon mitbekommen aber wie sieht es mit einem kurzen Zeitraum aus von sagen wir einer Woche.
Die Komponenten sind alle Kupfer und Messing, also ich habe alle Teile mit Alu ersetzt bloss eben der CPU-Kühler von EK Waterblocks wegen denn Jet-Plates denn ohne sie funktioniert er nicht bzw. hat er keine direkte Kühlwirkung, wenn es Messing ist dann passt es ja.
Was würdet ihr sagen, nur desti.Wasser in einem kurzen Zeitraum in einem Kupferkreislauf, wie schädigent ist es oder eher gering, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
Finde ich klasse das, dass alles mal getestet wird was eben chemisch passiert wie eben das sich ein Kühler, nach einer gewissen Zeit sich auflösst bzw. das verwendete Material beim Kühler was verwendet wird , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## McClaine (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

yo,
denke mal deine Woche kannst ohne Nachwehen durchziehen 
Nach Wochen/ Monaten wirds langsam kritisch. Die Aquastream Pumpe, sowie zB Ehaim Pumpen brauchen "Schmierung" - is in dem Wasser von Inno auch drin sowie eine Art Kühlmittel oder so... ach keine Ahnung 

Zum anderen, schon mal Google benutzt? Acetal ist Kunststoff und das Kupfer mit Nickelschicht.
"Produktbeschreibungen
Die EK-Supreme-Serie bietet seit längerer Zeit sehr leistungsstarke, edle und vielfältig gestaltete CPU-Wasserkühler. Nun bekommen die Modelle ein Upgrade, womit die Kühlleistung nochmals signifikant gesteigert wird. Deshalb erhalten die neuen Versionen das Kürzel 'HF'. Dieses steht für High-Flow und verdeutlicht den Anspruch von EK Water Blocks, die CPU-Kühler für hohen Durchfluss zu optimieren.Äußerlich unterscheiden sich die Kühler hingegen kaum von den Vorgängern. Nach wie vor bildet hochreines und plan geschliffenes Elektrolytkupfer die Basis und sorgt im direkten Kontakt mit der CPU für eine perfekte Wärmeübertragung. Zum besseren Schutz und für eine noch edlere Optik ist das Kupfer zusätzlich mit einer Nickelschicht überzogen. Der leicht ovale Deckel ist in dieser Version aus schwarzem Acetal - einem hochfesten Spezial-Kunststoff - der zusammen mit den schwarzen Montageplatten für einen dezenten Look sorgt. Auf der Oberseite des Kupferbodens sorgen 49 kleine Pins für eine vergrößerte Oberfläche, um die Wärme besser an das Wasser abzugeben, welches zwischen ihnen hindurchfließt. Die zentrale Neuerung sind jedoch fünf beiliegende Jet-Plates. Hierbei handelt es sich um vier kleine Metallscheiben mit unterschiedlich vielen Öffnungen sowie eine vollkommen geschlossene Scheibe. Eine dieser Plates kann in den Innenraum - also zwischen Boden und Deckel eingesetzt werden und zwingt den anströmenden Zulauf durch die besagten Kanäle. Weniger Kanäle bedingen daher einen höheren Wasserdruck und eine geringere Fläche, die angeströmt wird. Somit empfehlen sich die Plates mit vielen Öffnungen tendenziell eher bei flächigen Prozessoren mit vielen Kernen und die Plates mit weniger Schlitzen für kleinere Single- oder Dual-Cores.Im Lieferumfang befinden sich zwei Montageplatten mit jeweils passenden Backplates. Deren Sockel-Kompatibilität deckt alle modernen Systeme von AMD und Intel ab. Doch auch eine zukünftige Nutzung sollte ... "
Link: EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF - Acetal+Nickel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

"das sich ein Kühler, nach einer gewissen Zeit sich auflösst bzw. das verwendete Material beim Kühler was verwendet wird"
Huh? Hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nier gehört. Das sich nach ner Zeit die Überfläche, an der das Wasser "nagt" und Durchfliesst, an Material verliert sollte klar sein. Aber auflösen wäre mir neu, ausser das Wasser läuft 50Jahre lang ununterbrochen durch ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu diesem Thema, aus welchen Material besteht eigentlich der Kühler von EK Waterblocks EK der Supreme HF Acetal.
> Kupfer, Acetal aber was ich mich frage sind die Jet-Plates bei dem Kühler, ich denke nicht das sie da Alu verwenden sondern eher Messing.



Messing definitiv nicht, schließlich sind die silbrig. Alu afaik auch nicht -> Edelstahl wäre die naheliegende Wahl.



> Es ist auf dauer schädlich für die Komponenten das habe ich schon mitbekommen aber wie sieht es mit einem kurzen Zeitraum aus von sagen wir einer Woche.



Ich werd nicht müde, es zu wiederholen, aber mir sind auch auf lange Zeit keine Schäden an Kupfer, Messing oder Nickel bekannt. Ein Alukühler hat bei mir über iirc 3,5 Jahren ca. 1-2mm Material an der am stärksten angegriffenen Stelle eingebüßt.




McClaine schrieb:


> Nach Wochen/ Monaten wirds langsam kritisch. Die Aquastream Pumpe, sowie zB Ehaim Pumpen brauchen "Schmierung" - is in dem Wasser von Inno auch drin sowie eine Art Kühlmittel oder so... ach keine Ahnung



"keine Ahnung" triffts 
Die Eheim Universal (und damit die technische Basis der Aquastream) wurde als Pumpe für Aquarien und Gartenteiche entwickelt - was denkst du, wieviel Schmiermittel man da normalerweise zusetzt?
Selbst die Laing DDC, die gezielt für technische/PC-Anwendungen konzipiert wurde, ist für 100% Wasser zugelassen.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Die Jetplates sind definitiv aus rostfreiem Chrom-Nickel-Stahl (vermutlich 1.4301 oder 1.4401). Sie werden per Werkzeug-Laser geschnitten. 

Je nach Werkstoffkombination und Randbedingungen können sich, meiner Erfahrung nach, auch schon nach deutlich weniger Zeit als 3,5 Jahren sichtbare Korrosionschäden zeigen. Solange kein Alu im Kreislauf ist, werden die Kupferkomponenten innerhalb von wenigen Wochen i. d. R. allerdings nur anlaufen und vllt. erste mikroskopische Korrosionsnarben entstehen. Wirkliche Beschädigung der Kühler, die die Funktion beeinträchtigen könnte, tritt da im Normalfall noch nicht auf - höchstens wenn Fremdspannung im Spiel ist. Das Wasser wird aber u.U. bereits leicht trüb. Das sind zumindest meine Erfahrungen ohne Korrosionsschutz. Bei Tests und kurze Betriebszeiten von einer Woche etc. spricht wenig gegen den Einsatz von Aqua dest. ohne Korrosionsschutz. Schon der Pumpe zuliebe sollte man jedoch bei langen Laufzeiten nicht auf einen glykolhaltigen Korrosionsschutz verzichten - die Lager verschleißen einfach weniger, wenn Glykol im Wasser ist. Dass sie auch mit Aqua dest. Pur laufen ist zwar korrekt, aber der Verschleiß ist definitiv höher und bei der Laing macht sich das mEn auch bei der Lautstärke bemerkbar. 

Btw: @snapstar: Zum wievielten mal stellt du diese Frage eigentlich inzwischen? Die Frage nach der Korrosion bei kurzer Benutzung von Aqua dest. hast du doch schon im Quatschthread mindestens drei mal gestellt und jedes mal die entsprechenden Antworten bekommen...


Edit:
Ich habe btw. immer noch die Korrosionsproben rum stehen. Muss mal nachsehen ob sich noch was getan hat...


----------



## snapstar123 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

@VJoe2max ich weis das ich die Frage schon mal gestellt habe sorry wenn wieder, wollte noch mal sicher gehen wegen denn Jet-Plates und davor hatte ich ja noch Alu im Kreislauf.
Ich danke trozdem schon mal für die Antwort, wie verhält sich Stahl bzw. Edelstahl in so einem Kreislauf im gegensatz zu Alu, es ist ja was ganz anders, Stahl ist ja edler als Alu oder irre ich mich da , Mfg Snapstar

@ruyven_macaran ist auch schon mal interresant das sich das Alu erst nach so langer Zeit sich an der dicksten Stelle 1-2mm abgesetzt hat, na ja Alu kommt bei mir nicht mehr in denn Kreislauf, danke auch schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar

@McClaine ich weis das Acetal Kunstoff ist, mir ging es um die Jet-Plates eigentlich aus was für ein Material sie bestehen und wie sich das verhält ohne Korrisionschutz, danke auch schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Stahl/Eisen an sich ist nicht viel edler als Alu, aber Chrom-Nickelstähle passivieren ab einem Chromgehalt von 18%+ so dicht, dass sie unter normalen Umständen nicht mehr rosten. Lochfraßbeständig werden sie jedoch erst unter Zulegierung von Molybdän (1.4401 / V4A). Solange das Kühlmittel einen neutralen pH-Wert hat und nicht übermäßig Chlorionen enthält passiert Edelstahl in der Wakü also nichts.


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Ich habe noch ein Bild der Düsenplatten gefunden. Wie VJoe2max bereits gesagt hat, bestehen diese aus Edelstahl und wurden per Laser-Cut hergestellt. Die eher ungewöhnliche Struktur der Oberfläche kommt von der Nachbehandlung, denn zur Gratbeseitigung wurden die Teile Trouvalisiert. Dadurch entsteht diese Oberfläche, die wie mit einem Schleifschwamm bearbeitet aussieht.


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Wie man sieht hat die Gratentfernung nicht ganz geklappt . Gleitschleifen bzw. Trowalisieren (der Begriff von einem Firmennamen abgeleitet) ist aber normalerweise trotzdem eine der besten Methode um viele Teile gleichmäßg zu entgraten.


----------



## snapstar123 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Bei meinen Jet-Plates musste ich auch noch etwas nach bearbeiten da bei 2 Plates noch Reste drann hingen die dann in denn Kreislauf gealngen würden.
Ich nutze jetzt die Jet-Plate wo in der mitte Lang ist und aussen beide kurz sind, für einen Quad Core währe da eine andere wahrscheinlich besser gedacht wie @McClaine geschrieben hat.

Wegen dem PH-Wert ich habe mitbekommen das, dass Inno Protek einen Wert von 9 hat normal ist ja 7 ist das dann schädlicher für die Jet-Plates.
Weis einer auch wie es mit dem Aquacomputer DP Ultra aussieht und dem PH-Wert.
Mir ist es ja egal ob die Jet-Plates sich leicht nach einer Zeit verfärben, schöne Bilder habe ich ja schon gemacht vom Kühler  also ist das egal, hauptsache es läuft schon mal.
Ist aber sehr interresant der Thread was alles so passiert mit denn verschiednen Materialien vorallem mit verschiedenen Flüssigkeiten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## McClaine (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "keine Ahnung" triffts
> Die Eheim Universal (und damit die technische Basis der Aquastream) wurde als Pumpe für Aquarien und Gartenteiche entwickelt - was denkst du, wieviel Schmiermittel man da normalerweise zusetzt?
> Selbst die Laing DDC, die gezielt für technische/PC-Anwendungen konzipiert wurde, ist für 100% Wasser zugelassen.



Ja schon klar, hatte Lange genug die Eheims verbaut, aber trotzdem "brauchen" diese was anderes als dest. Wasser etc. Natürlich laufen sie damit auch, wenn man den Verschleiß und verschlechterte Wärmeabnahme der Kühler in Kauf nimmt, dann auf jeden Fall 
Gilt im allgemeinen für alle gängigen Wasserpumpen im Pc Bereich. Aber diese kann man natürlich auch als Aquariumpumpen benutzen


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Hier mal Bilder vom aktuellen Stand bei meinen Korrosionstests:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das Gefäß im zweiten Bild mit den Proben die in Eisen(III)-Chlorid (FeCl3) lagen, hatte ich schon vor längerer Zeit entleert und die noch feuchte Proben einfach drin trockenen gelassen - die Korrosionsprodukte des Kupfers kristallisieren schön aus. Die Rückstände an der Gefäßwand stammen von eingetrocknetem Eisen(III)-Chlorid ohne weitere Reaktion. Es müsste sich um Kupfer(II)-chlorid-Dihydrat (CuCl2 + 2 H2O) handeln. Die Farbe bei der gesättigten Kochsatzlösung deutet darauf hin, dass dies dort ebenfalls entsteht. 
In der Natriumcarbonat-Lösung dürfte sich blaues basisches Kupfercarbonat gebildet haben. In der Natriumpersulfat-Lösung und in Schwefelsäure (die inzwischen auch reagiert hat) dürfte die Blaufärbung auf Kupfersulfat (CuSo4) zurückgehen. 
Bei den beiden Korrosionsschutzmitteln mit Alu und Kupferstücken hat sich wie zu erwarten war nicht Sichtbares getan. 
Im Essigsäurebehälter hat sich erstaunlicher Weise keine Verfärbung die auf Kupferacetat (Grünspan) schließen lässt ergeben. Das dürfte aber daran liegen, dass die Proben unter der Oberfläche nicht genügend Sauerstoff abbekommen. Die Proben werde ich daher ebenfalls trocken legen.

Edit:


McClaine schrieb:


> Natürlich laufen sie damit auch, wenn man den Verschleiß und verschlechterte Wärmeabnahme der Kühler in Kauf nimmt, dann auf jeden Fall


Die Wärmekapazität des Wassers nimmt durch Zusätze immer ab - nie zu
Allerdings ist der Effekt bei den üblichen Glykolkonzentrationen so gering, dass es nicht ins Gewicht fällt - zumal die Wärmekapaziät von Glykol zum Glück auch nicht so schlecht ist. Die Korroisonsinhibitoren selbst fallen mengenmäßig hingegen sowieso nichts ins Gewicht.


----------



## McClaine (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

also wäre einfaches Destiliertes Wasser effektiver um Wärme abzuführen als so ein fertig Gemisch!?
Machst du das beruflich oder so? Sieht sehr profesionell aus ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Rein theoretisch ja, aber praktisch nicht wirklich - der Unterschied fällt bei üblichen Glykolkonzentrationen nicht ins Gewicht und die Viskositätsänderung zu Gunsten der Tragfähigkeit der Schmierfilme in den Lagern ist zumindest aus meiner Sicht als wichtiger einzustufen. Zudem dient das Glykol wohl als Lösungsmittel für Korrosionsinhibitoren und ist vor allem aus diesem Grund einfach nötig, wenn man wirksam Korrosion verhindern will. Korrodierte Kühler übertragen schließlich auch schlechter Wärme - allerdings ist der Effekt ebenso minimal, solange es sich nur um dünne Schichten von Korrosionsprodukten handelt.  

Ich würde btw. eher sagen das sieht äußerst unprofessionell aus .
Chemie gehört nur peripher zu meinem Beruf - gelernt hab ich das nur in ner Grundvorlesung, aber ich habe mit anderer Zielsetzung schon viel in einem Elektrochemielabor gearbeitet und experimentiert. Elektrochemie ist nur Mittel zum Zweck.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Edit:
> Ich habe btw. immer noch die Korrosionsproben rum stehen. Muss mal nachsehen ob sich noch was getan hat...



Meine Kupferstücken im AGB hab ich mir vor 2 Monaten mal angeguckt - hatten die typische, leicht angelaufene Färbung. Denke nicht, dass sich da noch was tut, aber meine Pinzette war dann doch zu kurz, d.h. ich kann sie erst beim nächsten Wasserablassen rausholen.

Ach ja:
Editier mal eins von deinen Doppelposts so, dass es allen Text und die Anhänge enthält, damit ich den anderen löschen kann.




snapstar123 schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran ist auch schon mal interresant das sich das Alu erst nach so langer Zeit sich an der dicksten Stelle 1-2mm abgesetzt hat, na ja Alu kommt bei mir nicht mehr in denn Kreislauf, danke auch schon mal für die Antwort , Mfg Snapstar



Also bei mir waren die Krümel im nachfolgenden CPU-Kühler und die freigesetzte Farbe aus der Eloxierung sicherlich das größere Ärgerniss. Aber da die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit stark vom pH-Wert abhängt, würde ich mich nicht auf die Zeitangeben verlassen. Es gab auch schon Fälle mit Undichtigkeiten nach wenigen Monaten.




snapstar123 schrieb:


> Wegen dem PH-Wert ich habe mitbekommen das, dass Inno Protek einen Wert von 9 hat normal ist ja 7 ist das dann schädlicher für die Jet-Plates.



7 sollte eigentlich noch unbedenklich sein.



McClaine schrieb:


> Ja schon klar, hatte Lange genug die Eheims verbaut, aber trotzdem "brauchen" diese was anderes als dest. Wasser etc. Natürlich laufen sie damit auch, wenn man den Verschleiß und verschlechterte Wärmeabnahme der Kühler in Kauf nimmt, dann auf jeden Fall



Hmmm - ich bleib jedenfalls bei meinem "Dauertest" ohne Schmierzusatz. Das aktuelle Lager dürfte jetzt rund 5 Jahre im Einsatz sein, zeigt keinerlei Anzeichen von Verschleiß und wenn es wirklich mal ausfällt, hab ich immer noch das vorrangehende im Schrank liegen (das mal auf Verdacht ausgetauscht wurde - letztlich lag die Ursache aber bei den Stopfbuchsen). Bislang ist mir nur ein Eheim-Lager kaputt gegangen - und das war eine durch Eisbildung gebrochene Achse. Selbst eine Pumpe, die trocken zu Tode gelaufen ist, hatte keine Schäden an der Achse und (soweit sichtbar) auch nicht am Lager des läufers. (Dafür hat sich die Außenseite des Läufers soweit ausgedehnt, dass er sich mit dem Gehäuse verschweißt hat)


----------



## snapstar123 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

@ruyven_macaran ich lasse das System jetzt nicht lange laufen mit desti.Wasser nur kurz für Testzwecke.
So kommt dann das DP Ultra rein, vorteile hat es jetzt erst mal da so jetzt alle Kühler und Komponenten ordentlich durchgespült werden und ich habe noch denn Filter drann hängen vor dem AGB.
Da sehe ich ja ob sich nach einer kurzen Zeit was absetzt aber ich denke nicht, wenn dann eben noch dreck von der Fertigung vom Radi oder so , Mfg Snapstar

@VJoe2max sieht schon heftig aus wie es sich zersetzt, bin mal gespannt wie das sich alles weiter entwickelt da es ja auf dauer getestet wird bzw gelagert.
Wie lange hast du das schon in denn verschiedenen Lösungen liegen mit denn verschiedenen Materialien schon eine sehr lange zeit um auch Resultate zu erzielen aber echt gut.
Kommen da auch andere Lösungen zum Einsatz wie eben das DP Ultra oder Inno Protekt schon oder , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## empty (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Wegen dem PH-Wert ich habe mitbekommen das, dass Inno Protek einen Wert von 9 hat normal ist ja 7 ist das dann schädlicher für die Jet-Plates.


 

Ganz offensichtlich hast du nicht alles vom Thread gelesen.

@VJoe2max: Das sieht extrem geil aus. Willst du jetzt noch qualitativ bestimmen was sich gebildet hat oder lässt du das einfach so stehen? Sieht auf jeden Fall extrem sexy aus


----------



## snapstar123 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

@empty denn ganzen Thread habe ich nicht durch gelesen, muss erst mal mit meiner Steuerung klar kommen da der DFM nicht richtig läuft aber das gehört nicht hier rein.
Ich finde es allgemein interresant so mal die Auswirkungen zu testen von verschiedenen Lösungen und Materialien und das ist schon heftig für einen wie mich der erst ein Wakü neuling ist und im endefeckt keine Ahnung hat von denn Auswirkungen die hier getestet werden.
Ich werde es trozdem mal alles weiter verfolgen und mir mehr Wissen an zu eigenen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## McClaine (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

naja könnte mir halt vorstellen, das die Dichtungen in der Pumpe schneller kaputt gehen. Aber 5 Jahre is schon was^^
Hab vor 4Jahren mit der Wakü angefangen und da hieß es immer: man KANN mit dest. Wasser oder gar Leitungswasser, besser und langlebiger läufts aber mit Zusätzen im Wasser. 
Seit anfang an hatte ich das mitbekommen und setze noch heute darauf, hab nochnicht mal was anderes probiert als das innovatek Protekt Ip (3Jahre) und nun seit nem Jahr das DP Ultra. Hatte noch nie ne defekte Pumpe, "erst" 1mal Hardware schaden wegen Wasser (obwohl ich schon oft Wasser aufn Mobo hatte), da sind mir die PCI E Steckplätze zusammen gefault lol.
Genauso wenig konnte ich an meinen Kühlern - obwohl ich nun schon einige hatte auf CPU, Mainboard, Graka - jemals einen starken Verschleiß feststellen.
Kann daran liegen, das ich nur Vollkupfer oder Vernickelte Kühler benutze oder die Kühler "nur" ca. 1-1,5Jahre im Einsatz sind. Bei Alu sieht die Sache schon anders aus, ganz klar.


----------



## wilsonmp (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Vielleicht bekomme ich hier mal ein Erfahrungswert bezüglich Verfärbung des Innovatek Protekt. (eigentlich nur Kupfer, vernickeltes Kupfer und Messing der Radis im Kreislauf).
Also ich habe eine leichte gelb- bzw. sandfarbene Verfärbung des destil.H2O+Inno Protect feststellen können. Irgendwelche Oxide?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



McClaine schrieb:


> naja könnte mir halt vorstellen, das die Dichtungen in der Pumpe schneller kaputt gehen. Aber 5 Jahre is schon was^^
> Hab vor 4Jahren mit der Wakü angefangen und da hieß es immer: man KANN mit dest. Wasser oder gar Leitungswasser, besser und langlebiger läufts aber mit Zusätzen im Wasser.



Das ist sicherlich auch richtig - jedes Lager mag Schmierung. Bei Eheim-Pumpen sind 5 Jahre mit reinem aber Wasser aber eben nicht "schon was", da sind 15-20 Jahre am Aquarium eher "angemessen" . Bei höheren Temperaturen in einer Wakü (wobei 35°C noch spezifiziert sind) mag der Verschleiß etwas höher sein, aber man hat sicherlich genug Reserven und ein Ersatz-Innenleben kostet <15€. Würde man nur deswegen Wasserzusatz verwenden, würde man selbst mit G48 draufzahlen 
Der Dichtung ist das ganze übrigens komplett egal, die hat schließlich keinen Kontakt zu sich bewegenden Teilen.



> Genauso wenig konnte ich an meinen Kühlern - obwohl ich nun schon einige hatte auf CPU, Mainboard, Graka - jemals einen starken Verschleiß feststellen.



"Verschleiß" sollte es da auch nicht geben - höchstens Verfärbungen.




wilsonmp schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomme ich hier mal ein Erfahrungswert bezüglich Verfärbung des Innovatek Protekt. (eigentlich nur Kupfer, vernickeltes Kupfer und Messing der Radis im Kreislauf).
> Also ich habe eine leichte gelb- bzw. sandfarbene Verfärbung des destil.H2O+Inno Protect feststellen können. Irgendwelche Oxide?


 
Hab noch nie von derartigen Problemen gehört. Gelb/sandfarbene Oxidationsprodukte gibt es zumindest von Wakü-Metallen nicht.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach ja:
> Editier mal eins von deinen Doppelposts so, dass es allen Text und die Anhänge enthält, damit ich den anderen löschen kann.



Done  - Sorry, das hatte ich gar nicht bemerkt.



empty schrieb:


> @VJoe2max: Das sieht extrem geil aus. Willst du jetzt noch qualitativ bestimmen was sich gebildet hat oder lässt du das einfach so stehen? Sieht auf jeden Fall extrem sexy aus


 
Mal sehen - momentan mangelt es mir an einem dafür geeigneten Labor .


----------



## McClaine (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

also dann mit dem Innovatek Protekt kann ich bestätigen. Nach einer gewissen Zeit, schätze mal ein halbes Jahr, konnte ich auch verfärbungen des Wassers feststellen. Ging ins gelbliche. 
Aber da ich eh alle 6Monate das Wasser komplett wechsel, dachte  ich mir nichts dabei ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Die Trockenlegung des Essigsäure-Gefäßes hat übrigens schon Wirkung gezeigt. Mit Luftkontakt tritt die Bildung von mutmaßlichem Kupferacetat ziemlich schnell ein. Auch das Alu-Plättchen sieht nicht mehr gesund aus - dabei ist es noch nicht mal komplett trocken (der Deckel hat nur eine kleines Luftloch):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern als ich das das Gefäß gelehrt habe waren die Kupferstückchen noch völlig blank und das Alu sah auch noch nicht so angegriffen aus .
Interessant ist auch der leichte kupferfarbene Niederschlag auf dem Alu. Daran hat vermutlich die Passivierung des Aluminium Schuld.


----------



## empty (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Mal sehen - momentan mangelt es mir an einem dafür geeigneten Labor .



Also ich denke den meisten hier nützt eine qualitative Untersuchung nichts mehr. Ist es dennoch gewünscht kannst du mir die Proben zukommen lassen. Ich habe wieder ein super Analytisches Praktikum und die Chemikalien kann ich notfalls auch selber beziehen.
Nützen wird aber allen eine schöne Zusammenstellung der Produkte mit Bilder. Zu jedem Versuch?!

Vielleicht auch einen PH und Leitfähigkeitsvergleich zwischen dem G48.neu und G48.alt dann hören vielleicht die Diskussionen endlich auf mit "Der PH soll doch 7 sein sonst leitet Wasser Strom"


----------



## empty (24. April 2012)

*AW: Kann/soll man Nickel oder Chrom im Kreislauf vermeiden ?*

Bottom message: Hat nicht viel mit Chemie aber mit Materialwissenschaften zu tun. Was für eine Enttäuschung 

@Joe: Danke wieder einmal für deine kompetente Antwort. Wäre eine Liquid-Metal-Legierung als amorphes Material für Kühlerstruktur (bei geeigneter Wärmeleitfähigkeit) oder als Korrosionsarriere geeigneter? Hast du da eine Tabelle punkte Wärmeleitkoeff rumliegen?


----------



## VJoe2max (25. April 2012)

*AW: Kann/soll man Nickel oder Chrom im Kreislauf vermeiden ?*

[OT-Antwort]

Als Kühlerstruktur in keinem Fall. Wärme wird im Festkörper über Gitterschwingungen (sog. Phononen) auf atomarer Ebene weitergegeben. Wie die Bezeichnung Gitterschwingung schon andeutet, funktioniert das in kristallinen Strukturen prinzipiell deutlich besser als in amorphen Feststoffen (siehe Wärmeleitfähigkeit von Glas als prominentestes Beispiel für amorphe Feststoffe - Glas ist eine unterkühlte Schmelze). Auch metallische Gläser (die bekannteste Form ist eine amorphe Zirkonbasislegierung - gab mal USB-Sticks und Handyschalen daraus) zeichnet sich nicht gerade durch gute Wärmleitfähigkeit aus. Viele bei RT flüssige Metalllegierungen, wie sie z.B. für die bekannten liquid metal Produkte zum Einsatz kommen, basieren auf Gallium, welches auch im festen Zustand schon alles andere als ein guter Wärmeleiter ist (besser als metallpartikelgefüllte Pasten aber trotzdem). 

Besonders gut wird Wärme hingegen in Metallen mit einer ungestörten kubisch flächenzentrierten Kristallstruktur geleitet (z.B. Silber, Kupfer, Alu etc.), weil hier eine symmetrische dichteste Kugelpackung vorliegt. Unwissenschaftlich ausgedrückt gibt es hier also besonders viele und wenig gedämpfte Möglichkeiten zur Weiterleitung von Gitterschwingungen. Wenn zusätzlich auch keine Korngrenzen stören (also im Einkristall) geht das noch besser. Würde aber vermutlich nichts Messbares ausmachen wenn man Kupfereinkristalle als Bodenplatten für Kühler nutzen würde - von den Kosten ganz zu schweigen...
Auch hexagonale Kristallstrukturen können eine sog. dichteste Kugelpackung vorweisen, aber in der Realität führt dies nur zu richtungsabhängig sehr guten Wärmeleitfähigkeiten. Insbesondere in polykristallinen Werkstoffen ist daher das Gegenteil der Fall, was sich in relativ schlechten Wärmeleitfähigkeiten widerspiegelt (siehe Titan, Magnesium, Graphit etc.).

Unter den keramischen und kovalent gebundenen Werkstoffen ist die sp³-Modifikation des Kohlenstoffs der beste Wärmeleiter, da hier ebenfalls eine sehr dichte Kugelpackung zusammen mit sehr festen kovalenten Bindungen vorliegt, was ziemlich optimale Bedingungen für Phononenleitung schafft (auch etwas vereinfacht ausgedrückt). Nur CNTs leiten anistrop noch besser Wärme aber hier kommt ein spezieller Wärmeleitmechanismus zum tragen, der nur in Axialrichtung der Tubes funktioniert.

Kurzum: Nein, aus festen Galliumbasislegierungen (sobald sie fest sind diese btw auch nicht mehr amorph ) sollte man keine Kühler bauen und korrosionsbeständig wären sie auch nicht. Eher im Gegenteil - das Zeug wirkt sogar selbst korrosiv bzw. in anderer Art schädigend auf einige andere Metalle (siehe Alu vs. LM Thematik). Wie sich Galliumbasislegierungen im Kontakt mit Wasser verhalten weiß ich nicht. Müsste man mal nachlesen. 

[/OT-Antwort]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. April 2012)

*AW: Kann/soll man Nickel oder Chrom im Kreislauf vermeiden ?*

Zumindest die Schädigung von Aluminium durch Liquid Metal wird durch Wasser massiv unterstützt und läuft dann unter Gasbildung ab.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. April 2012)

*AW: Kann/soll man Nickel oder Chrom im Kreislauf vermeiden ?*

Ja, von der Symptomatik her ist das ja bekannt, wobei ich jetzt den Einfluss von Wasser dabei nicht einschätzen kann - hab´s noch nie probiert. Was genau abläuft wäre mal interessant zu wissen. Das ist wieder eher der Part für den Chemiker - da läuft ja offenbar irgendeine relativ heftige Reaktion ab . Ob Korrosion da der richtige Ausdruck war weiß ich nicht - vermutlich ist es gar nichts Galvanisches. Das kann empty vllt. aufklären.

Edit:
Reines Gallium hat btw (je nach Quelle) nur eine Wärmeleitfähigkeit von knapp 30 bis 40 W/m*K. Flüssig und legiert wird diese noch schlechter. Gegenüber üblichen Wärmeleitpasten mit theoretischen Wärmeleitfähigkeiten bis ca. 10 W/m*k ist das aber immer noch gut. Gegenüber massivem Kupfer mit ca. 400 W/m*K ist es hingegen nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## empty (25. April 2012)

*AW: Kann/soll man Nickel oder Chrom im Kreislauf vermeiden ?*

sp3-kovalent gebundener Kohlenstoff? F3md? Also Diamant sollte demnach ein guter Wärmeleiter sein?! Wie schauts aus mit Si-Einkristallen, sind Chemisch ähnlich wie siehts damit aus? 

Warum sind nur Kubisch-Flächenzentrierte Metalle wirklich gute Wärmeleiter? Oder ist es kubisch-flächenzentriert > kubisch-innenzentriertes > kubisch-primitiv? Hast du irgendwelche Literatur dazu? Ich kenne die ganzen Metall-/Ionengitter aber alle nur in hinblick auf elektrische Leitfähigkeit -> Conductivity. Über die Wärmeleitfähigkeit und den Zusammenhang mit der Gitterstruktur habe ich noch nichts gehört.

Punkto Reaktion mit Wasser. Wasser würde hier ja als Elektrolyt agieren. Aber meine Idee war es ja das Liquid-Metall als Schutzschicht des Kühlers zu verwenden und so zu passivieren, ergo gäbe es keinen Elektrolyt zwischen dem Kupfer und der LqM. Aber das war eigentlich wirklich nur ein blinder Schuss ins blaue  Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die LqM-Legierung die ich anpeile überhaupt Gallium beinhaltet es soll ja schliesslich im Arbeitsbereich stabil (amorph) sein. Wäre ziemlich dämlich wenn man durch die Arbeitstemperatur die Legierung dazu bringen Gitter zu bilden. So stellt man ja Keramiken her, wobei ich euch das ja sicher nicht zu erklären brauch.

Polykristalline Stoffe = Graphit? Naja für mich und mein Verständnis ist das einfach eine planare sp2-Konfiguration. Hat tatsächlich als Single-Layer enorme Eigenschaften die aber als Mehrschicht-Material verloren gehen. Als single Layer ist es ein Hochtemperatur-Supraleiter man kann es um sein 8-faches dehnen, Wärmeleitfähigkeit weiss ich gerade nicht.

Villeicht könnt ihr mir auch hier ein Überlegungsfehler erklären. Muss es denn ein Ein-Element sein das so gut Wärme leitet könnte es nicht auch ein ionisch kovalenter Kristall sein. Dummes Beispiel: NaCl als Kubisch-flächenzentriertes Gitter?


----------



## VJoe2max (25. April 2012)

*AW: Kann/soll man Nickel oder Chrom im Kreislauf vermeiden ?*



empty schrieb:


> sp3-kovalent gebundener Kohlenstoff? F3md? Also Diamant sollte demnach ein guter Wärmeleiter sein?!


So ist es. Diamant ist bei RT der beste natürlich vorkommende Wärmeleiter den es gibt - ein Vielfaches besser noch als Silber (welches in Reinform den besten metallischen Wärmeleiter darstellt - 925er Sterlingsilber ist schon wieder schlechter als Kupfer).



empty schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus mit Si-Einkristallen, sind Chemisch ähnlich wie siehts damit aus?


Si hat nicht die gleiche Kristallstrukur wie Diamant und bei RT und dementsprechend auch nur eine Wärmeleitfähighkeit von ca. 150 W/m*K. Allerdings ist die Wärmeleitfähigkeit hier stark temperaurabhängig. Bei sehr tiefen Temperauren (wenige Kelvin über den absoluten Nullkunkt) kann sie höher als Diamant bei RT sein. 



empty schrieb:


> Warum sind nur Kubisch-Flächenzentrierte Metalle wirklich gute Wärmeleiter? Oder ist es kubisch-flächenzentriert > kubisch-innenzentriertes > kubisch-primitiv?


Weil die sog. Kusszahl bei kfz-Gittern aus gleichen Atomen höher ist als bei krz oder kp Gittern. 


empty schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwelche Literatur dazu?


 Nur Skripte und Vorlesungsmitschriebe - irgendwo im Keller vergraben. 


empty schrieb:


> Ich kenne die ganzen Metall-/Ionengitter aber alle nur in hinblick auf elektrische Leitfähigkeit -> Conductivity. Über die Wärmeleitfähigkeit und den Zusammenhang mit der Gitterstruktur habe ich noch nichts gehört.


Ist aber äußerst relvant dafür. Je ungestörter sich die Phononen im Kistall fortpflanzen können, desto besser die Wärmeleitfähigkeit - und das ist hat davon abhängig wie der Ksitall aufgebaut ist und wie vielr mögliche "Anstoßpartner" jedem Atom in welchen Abstand gegenüberstehen. 



empty schrieb:


> Punkto Reaktion mit Wasser. Wasser würde hier ja als Elektrolyt agieren. Aber meine Idee war es ja das Liquid-Metall als Schutzschicht des Kühlers zu verwenden und so zu passivieren, ergo gäbe es keinen Elektrolyt zwischen dem Kupfer und der LqM. Aber das war eigentlich wirklich nur ein blinder Schuss ins blaue  Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die LqM-Legierung die ich anpeile überhaupt Gallium beinhaltet es soll ja schliesslich im Arbeitsbereich stabil (amorph) sein. Wäre ziemlich dämlich wenn man durch die Arbeitstemperatur die Legierung dazu bringen Gitter zu bilden. So stellt man ja Keramiken her, wobei ich euch das ja sicher nicht zu erklären brauch.


Man kann die Gitterbildung in einigen Werkstoffen auch durch Schockabkühlung vehindern aber allgemein ist es schwer gitterbildende Elemente, Legierungen oder Keramiken dazu zu überreden amorph zu erstarren. Beim Glas geht das aj auch nicht ohen Weiteres. SiO2 erstarrt schließlich ohne Zugabe der üblichen Glasbildner ebenfalls kristallin. 



empty schrieb:


> Polykristalline Stoffe = Graphit? Naja für mich und mein Verständnis ist das einfach eine planare sp2-Konfiguration. Hat tatsächlich als Single-Layer enorme Eigenschaften die aber als Mehrschicht-Material verloren gehen. Als single Layer ist es ein Hochtemperatur-Supraleiter man kann es um sein 8-faches dehnen, Wärmeleitfähigkeit weiss ich gerade nicht.


Als Monolage hast du Graphen. Dessen Wärmleitfähigkeit ist, bis auf Mikrobauteile aber eher akademisch zu handhaben. Graphit, in der uns allen bekannten Form, liegt polykristallin vor (d. h. viele unterschiedlich orentierte, i. d. R. einige nm bis wenige µm große, hex-Kritallite bilden den Festkörper). Genauso ist es im Regelfall auch mit metallischen und keramischen Festkörpern. Einkristalle lassen sich nur erzeugen, wenn das Gitter von einem einzigen sog. Keim über das gesamte Volumen wächst, und da ist bekanntlich nicht leicht zu erreichen. Natürlich kommt so etwas nur besonderen Bedinungen vor (z.B. viele Edelsteine und Salzeinkristalle die sehr langsam aus einer übersättigten Athmosphäre heraus wachsen oder die Eis-Einkristalle die sich mutmaßlich im Wostok-See unter dem Druck des antaktischen Eisschlilds gebildet haben).



empty schrieb:


> Villeicht könnt ihr mir auch hier ein Überlegungsfehler erklären. Muss es denn ein Ein-Element sein das so gut Wärme leitet könnte es nicht auch ein ionisch kovalenter Kristall sein. Dummes Beispiel: NaCl als Kubisch-flächenzentriertes Gitter?


Wenn du ein Reinelement hast, welches als kfz-Gitter erstarrt, haben alle Atome der Elementarzelle denselben Abstand und sehen etwa gleich starke Bindungskräfte. Ein solches Gitter leitet Phoneneschwingungen prinzipiell besser und "verlustärmer" als z.B, ein krz-Gitter, bei dem die Abstände zwischend en Atomen unterschiedlich und teilwiese länger sind. Ein ionisch und/oder kovalent gebundener Kristall (egal welcher Gitterstruktur) hat dieses Problem schon deshalb weil die Atomradien unterschiedlich sind. Das ist auch bei NaCl der Fall, obwohl es ein kfz-Gitter ausbildet. Hinzu kommt bei allen polykristallinen Werkstoffen, dass die Korngrenzen (also die Grenzen zwischen den Einzelkristalliten) Gitterstörungen darstellen, an denen die Weiterleitung von Phononen ebenfalls behindert wird und somit die Wärmeleitfähigkeit reduziert wird. Wie stark sich das auswirkt ist aber ganz erheblich von den jeweils beteiligten Elementen und Gitterstrukturen abhängig. Es gibt außerdem noch weitere Effekte die Übertragung von Gitterschwingungen stören. 
Jedenfalls sind viele Keramiken aus o. g. Gründen sehr schlechte Wärmeleiter - wobei es da noch recht große Unterschiede gibt. SiC ist z.B. ein recht schlechter Wärmeleiter, während SiN ein, für keramische Verhältnisse, sehr guter ist...


----------



## empty (25. April 2012)

*AW: Kann/soll man Nickel oder Chrom im Kreislauf vermeiden ?*

Nur 1-2 Sachen zur Korrektur: Si in der gleichen Hauptgruppe wie Kohlenstoff hat ebenfalls Diamantstruktur, anders als du behauptest. Wobei ein Blick auf Wiki mir sagt es hat die viel geringere Wärmeleitfähigkeit als Diamant.

Diamant: 2300
Siliciumcarbid: 350
Silicium: 148
Graphit (sp2): 165
Nanoröhrchen (sp2): 6000!!!
Nickel: 85
Kupfer: 240-380

Einheit: [W*m^-1*K^-1]

Daher, naja sp2 scheint noch besser Wärme zu leiten. 

Wegen der Einkristalle, naja Silicium-Weaver werden ja genau so erstellt. Unten eine Schmelze und dann wird ein Impfkristall nach oben gezogen und so wächst ein Einkristall. (Verdammt Energieintensiv)

Danke das hat mein Verständnis im grossen und ganzen verbessert. Jetzt würde ich gerne die Quantenmechanische Abhandlung dazu sehen, ich kann noch nicht ganz nachvollziehen wann es zur guter Wärmeleitfähigkeit kommt und wann zur schlechten. Aber muss sagen super spannend und du überrascht mich immer noch das dein Wissen so breit gestreut ist.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. April 2012)

*AW: Kann/soll man Nickel oder Chrom im Kreislauf vermeiden ?*

Nanoröhrchen leiten wie gesagt nicht auf gleiche Art und Weise wie normale Kristalle. Diese Wärmleitfähigkeit gilt nur genau in Axialrichtung des Röhrchens. Es handelt sich dabei um eine aufgerollte Hex-Monolage - man könnte auch sagen ein aufgewickeltes Graphen. Man kann deshalb nicht sagen, dass sp2 Strukturen besser leiten, denn sie tun es ausschließlich in Planarrichtung - was in dreidimensionalen polykristallinen Feststoff nicht viel nutzt. 

Womit du aber recht hast ist die Kristallstruktur von Silizium. Da hatte ich wohl was verkehrt abgespeichert - Sorry! Silizium leitet aber wie gesagt auch sehr gut Wärme - sogar besser als Diamant - aber eben nur bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen. Das dürfte wohl damit zu tun haben, dass die Bindungen bei RT nicht so "starr" sind wie bei Diamant @ RT.

Was die Einkristalle angeht: Das ist eben das Problem - auf natürliche Weise entsteht so etwas nur sehr sehr langsam. Künstlich ist enormer Aufwand nötig, um so etwas in endlicher Zeit zu bewerkstelligen. Man muss dafür sorgen, dass außer dem ersten Keim keine weiter Keimbildung stattfindet. Außerdem muss man dafür sorgen, dass der Werkstoff "sortenrein" ist, was die enthaltenen Atome angeht - ebenfalls ein äußerst aufwändige Aufgabe.

Sicher kann man das auch quantenmechanisch betrachten aber ich bin mehr für die anschaulichen Methoden. Wenn du dir Phononen wie Schallwellen oder Wasserwellen vorstellst ist das eigentlich ganz gut verständlich. 

Wenn "Kugeln" in vielen Richtungen (z.b. kfz) eine weitere Kugel anstoßen können und ihren Impuls übertragen wird dieser ohne große Verluste weitergeleitet und die Kugeln stehen wieder nahezu still. 

Zwingt man so eine Stoßfront dann noch in eine zweidimensionale Struktur mit diesen Eigenschaften so gibt´s noch weniger "Verluste" - aber es geht nur in einer Richtung (Graphen und CNTs)

Stoße ich jedoch "Kugeln" an, die nicht dichtest gepackt (z.b. krz) und/oder beweglicher an ihre Position gebunden sind, so wird der Impuls mit größeren Verlusten weitergeleitet und die beteiligten Kugeln schwingen nach.

Stoße ich "Kugeln" an die völlig ungeordnet (amorph) und mit unterschiedlichen Abständen in der Gegend herum liegen und sich durch die Freiräume unkoordiniert bewegen können, habe ich es noch schwerer den Impuls da einigermaßen unbeschadet durch zu kriegen. 

Was imo wesentlich schwerer zu verstehen ist, sind die Unterschiede in der spezifischen Wärmekapazität.


----------



## empty (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Ich habe eben Mühe mir vorzustellen wie aus der Absorbanz von hv (infrarot/wärme) ein kinetischer impuls der ganzen Elektronenschale incl Kern von statten geht. Darum habe ich Mühe mit der Vorstellung von Stosspartnern. 

Was ich gewohnt bin sind absorption von hv und die daraus resultierende Anregung der Elektronen in ein höheres Orbital. Aber wahrscheinlich ist hv zu klein um ein eine Anregung der Elektronen zu machen und so muss die Energie als Stoss statt finden, ich sehe nur gerade keine Gleichung dazu vor mir.

Edith: Das mit der besseren Wärmeleitfähigkeit bei tieferen Temperaturen (Si) wird wohl auch mit der Bindungslänge zu tun haben. Ich nehme an das mit grösserer Schale und kleineren kovalenten Bindungslängen die "Stösse" besser vermittelt werden.


----------



## VJoe2max (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Dann stelle es dir nicht auf Orbitalebene sondern kräfte- und positionsmäßig im Volumen vor. Der mittlere Atomabstand einer Bindung im Gitter stellt ja nur ein Kräftegleichgewicht dar. 
Nun schwingt ein Atom aufgrund der lokalen Temperatur um seine Ruhelage. Das benachbarte Atom bewegt sich stärker um seine Ruhelage, weil es aufgrund eines äußeren Temperaturgradienten auf der wärmeren Seite liegt. Über die Bindungskräfte (egal welcher Bindungsart) wird diese Bewegung nun weitergegeben. Hat das Atom nun gute Möglichkeiten seine Energie an viele andere umliegende Atome weiterzugeben, so wird die Energie leichter übertragen, als wenn wenige Atome mit größerem Abstand vorliegen oder wenn diese nicht sehr fest an ihrer Position sitzen. Das ist schon mit einer Art Stoßkette vergleichbar. Auch wenn Atome natürlich keine festen Kugeln sind - verhalten sie sich unter diesem Aspekt ähnlich. Die räumliche thermisch induzierte Bewegung wird weitergegeben, es wird Energie von einer Atomposition an die nächste weitergereicht -> Wärmeleitung . Beschrieben wird das Ganze eben durch Phononen - als eine Art Qausi-Teilchen.

Btw: Wenn man das Spiel immer weiter treibt und immer mehr Energie zuführt ohne auf der anderen Seite eine entsprechend starke Wärmesenke anzubieten, reicht die Eigenbewegung der Atome irgendwann, um die Bindungen aufzubrechen und die Position im Gitter zu verlassen -> das Gitter löst sich auf und man hat eine Schmelze. 

Was die verbesserte Wärmeleitung bei Si und tiefen Temperaturen angeht, spielt die Bindungslänge sicherlich eine Rolle - allerdings sind die Bewegungen um die Ruhelage hier auch deutlich geringer. Vielleicht stellt man es sich hier besser so vor, dass es wahrscheinlicher ist eine stillstehende Billiardkugel zu treffen als eine die ständig hin und her rollt und weiter weg ist.


----------



## empty (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wasserkühlung, was passiert chemisch?*

Besten Dank!


----------

